# I'm mad! Deer season is over drivel #3, 2012



## Self! (Jan 14, 2012)

Why do people shoot button bucks?

Why do people shoot does?

I ain't saw hide nor hair of bigfoot all season


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Why do people shoot button bucks?
> 
> Why do people shoot does?
> 
> I ain't saw hide nor hair of bigfoot all season



Why do you still hunt with Mark!!


----------



## Self! (Jan 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why do you still hunt with Mark!!





I am moving back soon, should I bring to your house to demonstrate the proper way to unload a thutty thutty without hitting a dog?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

where is the coffee?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Gonna be a long day


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna be a long day



i'm getting that feeling too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2012)

The coffee is here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The coffee is here



I'll take 3 pots please.......having difficutly with the whole motivation thing this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice an quiet up in my FatCat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

What a perfect ending for this last day of deer season!!!!!












Helen forgot to set the clock. 
Oh well, gonna drink this cup of coffee and then mosey up to the lease to dropoff the deer heads and pick up my 4-wheeler. I start call tomorrow and you know what my call weeks are like.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mornin all

Somebody needs to add a smiley to the driveler for ease of ID. 

Got on Facebook last night. Seems Miss Bugsy had a run in with some deer dawgs... 



Go get em Bugs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Somebody needs to add a smiley to the driveler for ease of ID.
> 
> ...



Them dog hunters better worry more about Fishbait. That boy has a gun slap full of bullets and he ain't afraid to use them!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Why do people shoot button bucks? Cause they taste good
> Why do people shoot does? Cause they taste good
> I ain't saw hide nor hair of bigfoot all season


 Me neither, but i think he goes to Miami for the winter.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Somebody needs to add a smiley to the driveler for ease of ID.
> 
> ...



made for some good readin' didn't it.....I figure she was close to spontaneous combustion as she typed it too.....


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Will someone pass me a cup of coffie just a little sugar in mine thanks oh and y'all facebook folks need to hit me up on there


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Will someone pass me a cup of coffie just a little sugar in mine thanks oh and y'all facebook folks need to hit me up on there



Biskit delivery is gonna be tough today. I'm bout 20' up the moderately big pine tree


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Biskit delivery is gonna be tough today. I'm bout 20' up the moderately big pine tree



see anything yet??


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Well kill us some fresh meat hehe


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. Stupid dogs had something treed outside my bedroom window last night. I swear I'm gonna kill her today. 

Gobbleinwoods- Thanks- but your sig line made me look at my coffee to make sure I hadn't poured whiskey in it by mistake. Guess I'd better go have another cup.

Hankus- good luck!

Neil- Hiyya


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Quick, someone send me a PM! I've got 666 msgs in my box right now...that might explain a thing or two


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> see anything yet??



Dad smonked one bout820. Just finished the track job


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dad smonked one bout820. Just finished the track job



How do you "smonk" a deer? Anything like shooting it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Stupid dogs had something treed outside my bedroom window last night. I swear I'm gonna kill her today.
> 
> Gobbleinwoods- Thanks- but your sig line made me look at my coffee to make sure I hadn't poured whiskey in it by mistake. Guess I'd better go have another cup.
> 
> ...



 Hiyya Miss Plum


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dad smonked one bout820. Just finished the track job



smonked....you type about like I do.. Sounds like grilled backstrap for tonight, and a beer or few!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Mernin Folks!!! Couldn't get internet access for a while this mornin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Folks!!! Couldn't get internet access for a while this mornin



Mornin....what up JC?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin....what up JC?




Mornin KYBOW!!!  Nothin yet, workin up the gumption to go pick up another washtub full of Pee-cans


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dad smonked one bout820. Just finished the track job


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KYBOW!!!  Nothin yet, workin up the gumption to go pick up another washtub full of Pee-cans



sounds like a busy day......I need to do the same thing......probably have a few hundred pounds of em' laying in the yard, don't think the pecan farms are gonna accept any more though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> sounds like a busy day......I need to do the same thing......probably have a few hundred pounds of em' laying in the yard, don't think the pecan farms are gonna accept any more though



I take mine to an old Hardware/Feed and Seed store nearby and have them cracked. We'll put them up in the freezer, consume as many as we can, and give a bunch away. Hate to see them go to waste, if they're good.


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 15, 2012)

A driver was stuck in a traffic jam on the DC beltway. Nothing was moving.
Suddenly, a man knocks on the window.

The driver rolls down the window and asks, "What's going on?"

... "Terrorists have kidnapped Congress, and they're asking for a $100 million
dollar ransom. Otherwise, they are going to douse them all in gasoline and
set them on fire. We are going from car to car, collecting donations."

"How much is everyone giving, on average?" the driver asks

The man replies, "Usually a gallon."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I take mine to an old Hardware/Feed and Seed store nearby and have them cracked. We'll put them up in the freezer, consume as many as we can, and give a bunch away. Hate to see them go to waste, if they're good.



I have given quite a bit away, My folks love them....and they were the best price too, free. I have a few put up a few as well. However knowing what I know now, I am going to be harvesting a lot more next year to sell if my trees are producers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I have given quite a bit away, My folks love them....and they were the best price too, free. I have a few put up a few as well. However knowing what I know now, I am going to be harvesting a lot more next year to sell if my trees are producers.



It's odd how some years they produce and some years they don't. I've never figured it out, too inconsistent. I've had bumper crops for 4 yrs straight, then nothing for 2 yrs. Then the next year, producing, but not worth picking up, less than 50% edible, then there's the oddball tree that defies all  

Just like this year, they came off the tree much later than normal


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's odd how some years they produce and some years they don't. I've never figured it out, too inconsistent. I've had bumper crops for 4 yrs straight, then nothing for 2 yrs. Then the next year, producing, but not worth picking up, less than 50% edible, then there's the oddball tree that defies all
> 
> Just like this year, they came off the tree much later than normal



mine tend to be every other year producers, I have the Stuart variety


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mine tend to be every other year producers, I have the Stuart variety



That's probably it then, no one variety here. This is an Old Home Place, it was my Grandparents originally. I believe most of these trees are what they call seedlings. Started out with one or two trees and others propagated "not true to form" from seed. They are scattered around, no grove/orchard.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's probably it then, no one variety here. This is an Old Home Place, it was my Grandparents originally. I believe most of these trees are what they call seedlings. Started out with one or two trees and others propagated "not true to form" from seed. They are scattered around, no grove/orchard.



My house was built in the middle of an old orchard, I have 12 trees...the ones in the front are irrigated and always produce really good. The ones in the back are hit or miss on quality.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, don't you mean 11am and 4pm???




Ummm, No, I said the big bucks "NEVER COME OUT BUT BETWEEN 11pm and 4am..." meaning that they ONLY walk between 11pm and 4am... meaning that they're never visible during daylight hours. 



What a wasted morning. No need to go to the woods, slept too late. Benadryl hangover. Still ticked off about the idiots across the road. 



I need lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> My house was built in the middle of an old orchard, I have 12 trees...the ones in the front are irrigated and always produce really good. The ones in the back are hit or miss on quality.



I just love the sticks and limbs that they produce year round, especially during mowing season  



turtlebug said:


> Ummm, No, I said the big bucks "NEVER COME OUT BUT BETWEEN 11pm and 4am..." meaning that they ONLY walk between 11pm and 4am... meaning that they're never visible during daylight hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   When I saw that you had posted, I was hoping I was gonna read "Steam Roller Down"


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I just love the sticks and limbs that they produce year round, especially during mowing season


Lawd the fallen limbs were a big issue this year.....chain saw got a heck of a workout this year....sure makes for a good bonfire though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

okay, when i drive down the road, i'm always looking at fields and treelines for animals, turkeys, etc... Can't help it, but i'm always looking around while i drive.
 Now, i understand photographers are a quirky bunch, but have you evern seen a japanese/chinese guy pulled off the side of the road taking a picture of a rotten watermelon in a field? Me neither, but that guy had a foot long lens on that thing!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> When I saw that you had posted, I was hoping I was gonna read "Steam Roller Down"




Nope. Just thankful he's staying fairly deep in our swamp and not going towards the road. 

I did just post a pic of him and a new buck that's shown up (along with a spike) in the trail cam forum. Steamroller is on the right.  

Already looking at the best protein plant to put in the food plots just to see what these boys can do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Lawd the fallen limbs were a big issue this year.....chain saw got a heck of a workout this year....sure makes for a good bonfire though



Have one or two every year...gotta a huge one built up out there now, and plenty to add to it 

I do enjoy the fires though 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, when i drive down the road, i'm always looking at fields and treelines for animals, turkeys, etc... Can't help it, but i'm always looking around while i drive.
> Now, i understand photographers are a quirky bunch, but have you evern seen a japanese/chinese guy pulled off the side of the road taking a picture of a rotten watermelon in a field? Me neither, but that guy had a foot long lens on that thing!



I believe I've been behind you before!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2012)

What to do today ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do today ????



throw the bucket lid/ tennis ball to Suzy, and cap it off by flipping the 4-wheeler?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have one or two every year...gotta a huge one built up out there now, and plenty to add to it
> 
> I do enjoy the fires though
> 
> ...



Don't be a hater. Just pass me and keep going.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

How's this for a tall tine?     

He's only got one but man oh man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do today ????



Wanna frolic around on da ground in the sunshine 



rhbama3 said:


> Don't be a hater. Just pass me and keep going.



Stay in your lane


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> How's this for a tall tine?
> 
> He's only got one but man oh man.


he'll be a good'un next year! 


Jeff C. said:


> Wanna frolick around on da ground in the sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> Stay in your lane


I believe you have me confused with  texting teens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> throw the bucket lid/ tennis ball to Suzy, and cap it off by flipping the 4-wheeler?




Sounds like a really stoopid plan . . .





turtlebug said:


> How's this for a tall tine?
> 
> He's only got one but man oh man.





Wow! 





Jeff C. said:


> Wanna frolick around on da ground in the sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> Stay in your lane






This is more like it !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a really stoopid plan . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay, okay....
How about go to your Bro's place and find out were the turkeys hang out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay....
> How about go to your Bro's place and find out were the turkeys hang out?






By one of the 50 feeders ???


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Wobbert-Woo! 

Turkey porn incoming. Check yo email.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> By one of the 50 feeders ???



Yeah, but which one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Turkey porn incoming. Check yo email.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> he'll be a good'un next year!
> 
> I believe you have me confused with  texting teens.



Uh uhhhhh...maybe my Grandpa though 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a really stoopid plan . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm going out on a limb, but that's what Jaguar and I are fixin to do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2012)

FINALLY got all the Christmas stuff out of my office and back in the attic !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY got all the Christmas stuff out of my office and back in the attic !!!!



 Surprisingly, ours got put away in a reasonable time frame also 

A'ight....gonna go pickup another #3 warshtub of Pee-cans from a different tree today. Take 'em both to the cracker and see which I should focus my attention on first. 

CYL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but which one?






We just go to feeder to feeder and call . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How do you "smonk" a deer? Anything like shooting it?



use a '06  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> smonked....you type about like I do.. Sounds like grilled backstrap for tonight, and a beer or few!!



You have no idea 



Jeff C. said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do today ????



Console the Leezianner ijits in their week of dissapointment


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Was just reading the news and in the medical section, there was a headline "1 in 900 sex acts spread HIV". 


I immediately thought "There's 900 ways to have sex?"      

Doh.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

tbug special


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> tbug special



Yesterday was a L-O-N-G day.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

crazy folks lol


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Man....now I remembered what took me so long to apply for school the first time around. i hate all the stupid forms. I think I'll just wait 'til Tuesday and go visit the school. They have someone to click on all the junk for me. Bleah


----------



## Self! (Jan 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> By one of the 50 feeders ???





50? Y'all must be hunting his front yard only.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Deer season is 3 hours away from being over. 
 Time to switch gears and start thinking about shooting rabbits, squirrels, scouting turkeys, fishing, gettting ready for a hog killing summer....


----------



## Self! (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer season is 3 hours away from being over.
> Time to switch gears and start thinking about shooting rabbits, squirrels, scouting turkeys, fishing, gettting ready for a hog killing summer....





Please Robert...no more shooting frozen turkeys on aisle 3


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Please Robert...no more shooting frozen turkeys on aisle 3



I make no promises......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> use a '06
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on up heah and console me den....brang batman, shoot willy'll do 



turtlebug said:


> Was just reading the news and in the medical section, there was a headline "1 in 900 sex acts spread HIV".
> 
> 
> I immediately thought "There's 900 ways to have sex?"
> ...



 I missed out on that one, Thank the Good Lord


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2012)

Well .... least their ears wont get cold?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Whoooooo slip them thangs is ugly 




What is they


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Purty lil birds, slip!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whoooooo slip them thangs is ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Polish chickens  ... i think they even have eyes in there somewhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick, someone send me a PM! I've got 666 msgs in my box right now...that might explain a thing or two



She's da debil!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Well .... least their ears wont get cold?



Better not let a fly tying trout fanatic see those birds...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Managed to get another washtub today


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sqwerls is makin their last big run of noise fer today. I ain seen one of them nor nothin else yet though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sqwerls is makin their last big run of noise fer today. I ain seen one of them nor nothin else yet though



Hang tight...it's da magic hour!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Managed to get another washtub today



Thats awesome!
Dump them nasty ol pecans out of it and that thing has limitless uses!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Managed to get another washtub today



Looks like lots of Praline's just waitin to be made...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats awesome!
> Dump them nasty ol pecans out of it and that thing has limitless uses!



Yep...like carryin them down the hill in it.


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Better not let a fly tying trout fanatic see those birds...





Jeff C. said:


> Managed to get another washtub today



Sweet!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Better not let a fly tying trout fanatic see those birds...



HAWT new avatar I see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> HAWT new avatar I see.



foobaw season is over. Had to find something new. Prolly got about 10 pic's of fellow members walking by my "secret" spot.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> HAWT new avatar I see.



Pfffftttt!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Pfffftttt!!!!!



You just need to stop. 

Crimson is SOOOOO your color.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Pfffftttt!!!!!



Just hasn't been your week, has it?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just hasn't been your week, has it?



No it hasn't. 

But I can rejoice in that it's only about 60 days till mudbugs are in season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You just need to stop.
> 
> Crimson is SOOOOO your color.



You and Fishbro oughta make plans to come up weekend after next. Need to pull all the feeders, camera's, and stands to get that welding work done. Be an excellent weekend to ride the whole lease.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No it hasn't.
> 
> But I can rejoice in that it's only about 60 days till mudbugs are in season.



SWEEET!!!! 
Jeffc was talking about making a run at some point to the coast. I'd love to meet him at some point along his way home and get some shrimp and crawfish.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> SWEEET!!!!
> Jeffc was talking about making a run at some point to the coast. I'd love to meet him at some point along his way home and get some shrimp and crawfish.



You gonna pick up an extra 20lbs of mudbugs for TurtleBug? I know that she secretly loves them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna pick up an extra 20lbs of mudbugs for TurtleBug? I know that she secretly loves them.



I swear she's the only person i've ever known( other than somebody with a shellfish allergy) that HATES shrimp and most fish, but will eat a mullet. It's a mystery.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Wobbert-Woo! 

Turkey pics sent as attachments this time. Maybe you can see them this time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whoooooo slip them thangs is ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are NOT! I like those feathers! They sure would make some pretty little crafty things! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's da debil!!!!



Uh, not anymore! Neil was the only person nice enough to help a girl out! Y'all can....go lick a window.



rhbama3 said:


> Better not let a fly tying trout fanatic see those birds...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

TurtleBug and Sugar Plum.... two of my favorite WoW's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> SWEEET!!!!
> Jeffc was talking about making a run at some point to the coast. I'd love to meet him at some point along his way home and get some shrimp and crawfish.



Probably the end of Feb., beginning of March. We'll figger somethin out


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> TurtleBug and Sugar Plum.... two of my favorite WoW's



 Howdy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Turkey pics sent as attachments this time. Maybe you can see them this time.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy!



Hello


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> TurtleBug and Sugar Plum.... two of my favorite WoW's



Randy, my third favorite Bama boy.


----------



## LightningLively (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello y'all. What up?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Randy, my third favorite Bama boy.



Stop that crap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> Hello y'all. What up?









You are probably the first person ever, to make your 1st post in here 

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> Hello y'all. What up?



Uhm.... driveling?  

HI


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Stop that crap!



You know you love it when I talk Bama to you.   



Yesterday in the woods, Bait and I were walking around and I pinched his hiney. 




















Then he told me to stop cause I just don't have the finesse in hiney pinching that Wobbert-Woo!  does.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You are probably the first person ever, to make your 1st post in here
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!!



Welcome to the group! Pull up a chair and grab a beer. Uh, you might want to grab yourself one too....


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> Hello y'all. What up?



Hello....

Welcome to the campfire. 

Why don't you introduce yourself to us and tell us a little bit about yourself


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> Hello y'all. What up?



Oh lord, if you're new....let me warn you. This particular forum is full of idjits. You may be picked on, talked about, or joked with. If you have a sense of humor, you'll have a lot of fun around here. But don't let the things folks say get to you, it's all in good fun. 

Now that that warning is out of the way, what kind of vehicle do you drive, and how many cup holders is it equipped with? We need to know for a "scientific study" we're conducting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> Hello y'all. What up?


Welcome to the zoo thread! 


Les Miles said:


> Stop that crap!


Come to the dark side, Les..... 


turtlebug said:


> Uhm.... driveling?
> 
> HI



Bugsy, i think those are different Turkeys than the pic's you sent a while back. That trio has a jake, a two year old, and another that looks like a two year old with a double beard. Don't see the hooks that other bird has on any of those pic's. That's a good thing! Means you've got more chances!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Any luck, Hankus? I see you lurkin'.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy, i think those are different Turkeys than the pic's you sent a while back. That trio has a jake, a two year old, and another that looks like a two year old with a double beard. Don't see the hooks that other bird has on any of those pic's. That's a good thing! Means you've got more chances!



Yep, they looked like a different bunch to me too.  

I still wish we could get pics of the OLD bird running around there. He just won't walk in front of the trail cams.  

I think there's a bird or two with your name on it in some of those pics.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

I was readin back 

No


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, they looked like a different bunch to me too.
> 
> I still wish we could get pics of the OLD bird running around there. He just won't walk in front of the trail cams.
> 
> I think there's a snake or two with your name on it in some of those pics.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, they looked like a different bunch to me too.
> 
> I still wish we could get pics of the OLD bird running around there. He just won't walk in front of the trail cams.
> 
> I think there's a bird or two with your name on it in some of those pics.



Y'all quit all this turkey talk 


You're making the season feel farther away


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Green Bay....goin down!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, they looked like a different bunch to me too.
> 
> I still wish we could get pics of the OLD bird running around there. He just won't walk in front of the trail cams.
> 
> I think there's a bird or two with your name on it in some of those pics.



I want to bring all my trailcams down from the lease and put them out on your place. Should give us an idea of how big a popuation you have.
Sigh.... time to clean the kitchen. I've never understood why we have to clean house the nigh before the house cleaner shows up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I was readin back
> 
> No



 

Poor Hankus, go have you some drinks. you won't care much.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Green Bay....goin down!!!



Yep, they are done.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Y'all quit all this turkey talk
> 
> 
> You're making the season feel farther away



Sorry. 

It's just the first year I've ever been excited about turkey season. 

We got gobblers-o-plenty out there and a few big old boys that are just beyond words.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya


You ever seen what a 12 ga. 3.5in. load of #5 heavyshot will do to a snake? It ain't pretty. 


Kendallbearden said:


> Y'all quit all this turkey talk
> 
> You're making the season feel farther away



I deer hunt strictly because i love to eat them and make jerky. Turkeys and crappie fishing in the springtime are my true obsession.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Good evening folks!!!

I have had a full day of no deer early this morning and from 9AM until 7PM chasing an almost 2 year old boy around! 

That youngin has some kind of energy! We had fun though, we went to the pond across the road 4 times to look at the ducks and geese, we went on 2 walks in the woods behind the house. That boy loves to be outside!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever seen what a 12 ga. 3.5in. load of #5 heavyshot will do to a snake? It ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> I deer hunt strictly because i love to eat them and make jerky. Turkeys and crappie fishing in the springtime are my true obsession.



You hunt turks real well too







at the winn dixie.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

My sister took this pic of us coloring today. He is quite the artist!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You hunt turks real well too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quit listening to that idjit, Bonny. The only hunting he's done was jackrabbits with a machine gun from a jeep. 



Gotta admit, i'd love to try that....


----------



## quinn (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> Hello y'all. What up?



yo!did did ya'll scare my nephew off already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> My sister took this pic of us coloring today. He is quite the artist!


Cherish those moments, Bro! 


quinn said:


> yo!did did ya'll scare my nephew off already.


Honest, we didn't! We said hi and welcome to the zoo thread! Maybe he's just wandering around checking out the joint.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Whut's gwine on up in hyere??


----------



## LightningLively (Jan 15, 2012)

quinn said:


> yo!did did ya'll scare my nephew off already.



I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut's gwine on up in hyere??



 The usual.....



LightningLively said:


> I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!



Who you callin idjits, idjit. We're Knuckledraggin' mouthbreathin winder lickers....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

WooHoo! Fishbait shaved.  No more scraggly hubby, got my baby-bottom smooth face back.  



On another note, have I mentioned lately how much I hate Mediacom?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo! Fishbait shaved.  No more scraggly hubby, got my baby-bottom smooth face back.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, have I mentioned lately how much I hate Mediacom?



Sooooo, you're sayin he's a butt face now?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!



Oh no you diiii-iiin't just call me an idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!




Kewl...we'll hook you up with Quack


----------



## quinn (Jan 15, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Oh no you diiii-iiin't just call me an idjit



it's my fault,i told him to watch out for the idjit driving the short bus....then you pulled up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Kewl...we'll hook you up with Quack



Or the Jaguar


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 15, 2012)

quinn said:


> it's my fault,i told him to watch out for the idjit driving the short bus....then you pulled up!



I believe keebs is the one driving...i'm just a passenger


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Napoleon Dynamite is on


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Napoleon Dynamite is on



Vote for Pedrooooo..............


----------



## Self! (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Vote for Otis!!!!!!




I heard a rumor he is about to start his campaign for President.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, you're sayin he's a butt face now?



After the fit he just threw over boneless wings... YES.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I heard a rumor he is about to start his campaign for President.



Not again!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> After the fit he just threw over boneless wings... YES.



I bet them boneless chickens are some funny critters to watch....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

quinn said:


> yo!did did ya'll scare my nephew off already.



Heyya Quinn!



LightningLively said:


> I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!



I wondered who the new member was...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good evening folks!!!
> 
> I have had a full day of no deer early this morning and from 9AM until 7PM chasing an almost 2 year old boy around!
> 
> That youngin has some kind of energy! We had fun though, we went to the pond across the road 4 times to look at the ducks and geese, we went on 2 walks in the woods behind the house. That boy loves to be outside!



shoot yeah man thats a good day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet them boneless chickens are some funny critters to watch....



heartbreaking. Just flopping and rolling over all over the place.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

I tthink I answered the beer an gun mix question


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> heartbreaking. Just flopping and rolling over all over the place.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet them boneless chickens are some funny critters to watch....



Ha

Ha




Not nearly as funny as him fussing.  Not my fault they were out of regular wings and sent us boneless. Some people wouldn't be happy if you'd brought em a gold brick on a platter.    


He's only happy anymore when he's with his BamaBro.   I feel so unwanted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> My sister took this pic of us coloring today. He is quite the artist!



Enjoy it every chance you get


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heyya Quinn!
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered who the new member was...



Go n take a dip in the crick sometime soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Some people wouldn't be happy if you'd brought em a gold brick on a platter.
> :


Test me,,,,,,,,, I dare  you...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Go n take a dip in the crick sometime soon



Headed on that way now. How ya doin' Hankus?



I just waxed my 10 year old's legs. Why? Well, she's been beggin me to let her start shaving. She's only 10, so that was a big fat NO. 

But, since we have Cuban/Italian/Native American blood running through our veins, she's a little on the, uh, fuzzy side. So I told her she can't shave, but I'd wax her legs if she REALLY wanted me to. She agreed, so I thought we were in for a laugh. 

Imagine my surprise when she took it like a champ and never flinched. So...I just waxed my 10 year old's arms and legs. 

At least the kids won't call her sasquatch, anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I tthink I answered the beer an gun mix question


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Test me,,,,,,,,, I dare  you...



Would you settle for a dead shrew cause I sure as heck don't have a gold brick.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Headed on that way now. How ya doin' Hankus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some Bush, cold beer an a hot shower made tonite bettern today 


I dont think it'll hurt a thing 



Jeff C. said:


>



You already knew my answer didn you


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Headed on that way now. How ya doin' Hankus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She did better than me! My last bikini waxing was a dramatic experience!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> She did better than me! My last bikini waxing was a dramatic experience!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> She did better than me! My last bikini waxing was a dramatic experience!



wait did you mean traumatic


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Some Bush, cold beer an a hot shower made tonite bettern today
> 
> 
> I dont think it'll hurt a thing
> ...



How are crock and pot doing? Er, I mean, Willy and Batman? 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> She did better than me! My last bikini waxing was a dramatic experience!



 I tried a strip or two on my leg and  WHOA. No thank you!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cherish those moments, Bro!
> 
> Honest, we didn't! We said hi and welcome to the zoo thread! Maybe he's just wandering around checking out the joint.





Hankus said:


> shoot yeah man thats a good day





Jeff C. said:


> Enjoy it every chance you get



I do enjoy every minute! That lil man is my heart! He has me wrapped around his finger for sure!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> wait did you mean traumatic



Yeah that too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

I don`t even want to know. I`ll see ya`ll later. Quite possibly, a LOT later...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Would you settle for a dead shrew cause I sure as heck don't have a gold brick.



Tease!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

J/k folks..... move along...nothing to see here....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t even want to know. I`ll see ya`ll later. Quite possibly, a LOT later...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How are crock and pot doing? Er, I mean, Willy and Batman?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a strip or two on my leg and  WHOA. No thank you!



Batman an Willy Ribbon is doin fine. They eat like lil pigs an make racket that would drown out a train wreck when they see the feed acomin.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t even want to know. I`ll see ya`ll later. Quite possibly, a LOT later...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t even want to know. I`ll see ya`ll later. Quite possibly, a LOT later...



Run whilst ya still can. Questions will only raise more questions


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Cuban huh? How's your Arroz con Pollo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Headed on that way now. How ya doin' Hankus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all didn let her play in da woods didja?? 



Hankus said:


> Some Bush, cold beer an a hot shower made tonite bettern today
> 
> 
> I dont think it'll hurt a thing
> ...



See sig line 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> J/k folks..... move along...nothing to see here....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Whats up Jeffro?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cuban huh? How's your Arroz con Pollo?



ROCKIN'. My flan is better. So is my Arroz con leche.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Not much bud, kind of out of it, after a a big supper and dessert!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

Man, you can tell deer season is over ... full house up in here tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ROCKIN'. My flan is better. So is my Arroz con leche.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

good lawd.....everything is fair game for discussion in here, I knew I kept coming back in here for a reason....
Evenin folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good lawd.....everything is fair game for discussion in here, I knew I kept coming back in here for a reason....
> Evenin folks



Nice Avatar....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Man, you can tell deer season is over ... full house up in here tonight!



dont remind me


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ROCKIN'. My flan is better. So is my Arroz con leche.



I love some flan! Wanna send a batch to The Big Pine Tree?

It is all in the syrup. I have had some great and some that wasn't!

Not sure what Arroz is (corn?) and leche is (chocolate?)


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good lawd.....everything is fair game for discussion in here, I knew I kept coming back in here for a reason....
> Evenin folks



Whatcha got Kaintuck


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Man, you can tell deer season is over ... full house up in here tonight!



Won't be long until turkey season!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Man, you can tell deer season is over ... full house up in here tonight!



Just doing busy work around the house till Hades on Wheels comes on. The girls are watching Real drama queens of Atlanta. I can't stand the show. I'd rather club boneless chickens to death than watch that show.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whatcha got Kaintuck



ummmm, well it doesn't conform to the family rating this forum abides by so........I will just sit back and watch


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I love some flan! Wanna send a batch to The Big Pine Tree?
> 
> It is all in the syrup. I have had some great and some that wasn't!
> 
> Not sure what Arroz is (corn?) and leche is (chocolate?)



leche is milk I think


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just doing busy work around the house till Hades on Wheels comes on. The girls are watching Real drama queens of Atlanta. I can't stand the show. I'd rather club boneless chickens to death than watch that show.



Not much reality tv over here either! I HATE it! Specially the dang Kardumbians! Why anybody watches that crap is beyond me!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> leche is milk I think



Corn milk?

I like corn likker...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> dont remind me



Hey now that you're outta the woods so to speak, I need to you 'bout some fowl commerce.  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> I love some flan! Wanna send a batch to The Big Pine Tree?
> 
> It is all in the syrup. I have had some great and some that wasn't!
> 
> Not sure what Arroz is (corn?) and leche is (chocoleate?)



What the heck is a flan ... and them other thangs too??

Lil man is a cutie!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ummmm, well it doesn't conform to the family rating this forum abides by so........I will just sit back and watch



duly noted  Jus pull up a cold one an watch the circus


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Man, you can tell deer season is over ... full house up in here tonight!



Not here, but I ain't gotta bow 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good lawd.....everything is fair game for discussion in here, I knew I kept coming back in here for a reason....
> Evenin folks







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice Avatar....



X2


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice Avatar....



Love the Sniper Division......


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Corn milk?
> 
> I like corn likker...



mee tooooooooo



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey now that you're outta the woods so to speak, I need to you 'bout some fowl commerce.



Auhite, whatcha after


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I love some flan! Wanna send a batch to The Big Pine Tree?
> 
> It is all in the syrup. I have had some great and some that wasn't!
> 
> Not sure what Arroz is (corn?) and leche is (chocolate?)



I make the flan that has the syrup all in the bottom.

Arroz con leche is rice pudding. Made with sweet condensed milk. SOOOOO good.



Hankus said:


> leche is milk I think



You got it right!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey now that you're outta the woods so to speak, I need to you 'bout some fowl commerce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah I am kind of partial to him!

Flan is an egg custard. Kind of like egg pudding, but made in a solid chunk. Served with a sweet sugary brown suryp, made out of brown sugar, and I don't know what. I love it!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> duly noted  Jus pull up a cold one an watch the circus


like I said earlier....I am attracted to this thread like a moth to the flame.....


Jeff C. said:


> Not here, but I ain't gotta bow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JC how did the pecan harvest go today?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey now that you're outta the woods so to speak, I need to you 'bout some fowl commerce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a sweet, custard like dessert. Very good!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I make the flan that has the syrup all in the bottom.
> 
> Arroz con leche is rice pudding. Made with sweet condensed milk. SOOOOO good.
> 
> ...



all that spanish I took is half payin off


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey now that you're outta the woods so to speak, I need to you 'bout some fowl commerce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a messican Elephant ear. Like you get from the Fair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Hmmmm. I'm thinkin here..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I make the flan that has the syrup all in the bottom.
> 
> Arroz con leche is rice pudding. Made with sweet condensed milk. SOOOOO good.
> 
> ...



Wanna post or PM some recipes? I luvs some flan, and rice puddin!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Won't be long until turkey season!


 true enough... but there is always this sweet spot between the closing of deer season and it warming up enough for folks to get out and do stuff that tends to stay busy around these parts.  



rhbama3 said:


> Just doing busy work around the house till Hades on Wheels comes on. The girls are watching Real drama queens of Atlanta. I can't stand the show. I'd rather club boneless chickens to death than watch that show.



Despise the day there were ever dreamed up!  And have you watched Saturday morning cartoons lately?  Lawd it's no wonder our kids are like they are.  No fun, no imagination, no firearms or violence and every story has a lesson it it!    We did ok with Wylie Coyote and Elmer Fudd didn't we?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a messican Elephant ear. Like you get from the Fair.



Shush it Bammer. You know it ain't no stinkin Elfant ear.... It's close to the nectar of the God's when it's done right, well, next to 40 Creek...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Well if bamer's wisdom is still true theys a pile of hawt chickses lookin in tonite 13 total an 5 hidin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> all that spanish I took is half payin off



I never speak it. Ever. I sound like a redneck tryin' to pronounce them words....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow 12 members viewing!!..........Been a while since I've seen that many at once in here.

What's up Folks!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> all that spanish I took is half payin off



I know.....Cerveza....bano.....and bonita senorita...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow 12 members viewing!!..........Been a while since I've seen that many at once in here.
> 
> What's up Folks!!



thread is moving fast.....just like the good ol days


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Wanna post or PM some recipes? I luvs some flan, and rice puddin!!!



I'll send one for the flan, I know it by heart...the rice pudding is one i have to look up.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow 12 members viewing!!..........Been a while since I've seen that many at once in here.
> 
> What's up Folks!!



Gettin' hard to keep up now!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow 12 members viewing!!..........Been a while since I've seen that many at once in here.
> 
> What's up Folks!!



We are being nice! I promise! Except for me taling bout my last bikini wax, but that is all in the past now......


----------



## quinn (Jan 15, 2012)

I'mma have to go back outside for a minute ifin i want to keep up in here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well if bamer's wisdom is still true theys a pile of hawt chickses lookin in tonite 13 total an 5 hidin



shhh......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I never speak it. Ever. I sound like a redneck tryin' to pronounce them words....



So you speak Spanglish...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll send one for the flan, I know it by heart...the rice pudding is one i have to look up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I never speak it. Ever. I sound like a redneck tryin' to pronounce them words....



I din say I could say it, jus read it a lil 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow 12 members viewing!!..........Been a while since I've seen that many at once in here.
> 
> What's up Folks!!



the next round............and its on you 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I know.....Cerveza....bano.....and bonita senorita...



Ahhhhh yeah


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you speak Spanglish...



My husband would tell you I speak idjit. 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Thank you!!!



You're welcome. I'll get it all typed up tomorrow. Gonna take care of a few things in a minute and then head to bed.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> shhh......



I sorry  Didn mean to scare em away


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I din say I could say it, jus read it a lil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about uno mas tequilla? It is one of the ones I know..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Hankus!!! Nice gesture dood.
Now I just gotta figure out how to talk her into a meal when I deliver it.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

hmmmm, I am hungry!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband would tell you I speak idjit.



My wife has to speak idjit just so I understand what she's tryin to say!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll send one for the flan, I know it by heart...the rice pudding is one i have to look up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a long time since it was like that!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> We are being nice! I promise! Except for me taling bout my last bikini wax, but that is all in the past now......


Now there is an image I don't need stuck in my head!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> hmmmm, I am hungry!!!



Mee too! I may have to make an egg sammich before bed tonite!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> How about uno mas tequilla? It is one of the ones I know..



Uh, you can keep the tequila. Oh lawd, that stuff is evil.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Hankus!!! Nice gesture dood.
> Now I just gotta figure out how to talk her into a meal when I deliver it.....



Want some flan?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Mee too! I may have to make an egg sammich before bed tonite!



that sounds like it could hit the spot!! may have to fix one of them myself....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> the next round............and its on you
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh yeah


I don't think I can afford this crowd!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, you can keep the tequila. Oh lawd, that stuff is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> Want some flan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think I can afford this crowd!!



whutchutalkinbout Willis? WOW's drank free...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> like I said earlier....I am attracted to this thread like a moth to the flame.....
> 
> 
> JC how did the pecan harvest go today?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6640984&postcount=78





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow 12 members viewing!!..........Been a while since I've seen that many at once in here.
> 
> What's up Folks!!



I know I'm chasin like in the old days




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thread is moving fast.....just like the good ol days



 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'll send one for the flan, I know it by heart...the rice pudding is one i have to look up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Hankus!!! Nice gesture dood.
> Now I just gotta figure out how to talk her into a meal when I deliver it.....



looks like she's gonna flan you 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think I can afford this crowd!!



talk bout a second mortgage


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, you can keep the tequila. Oh lawd, that stuff is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> Want some flan?



Tequilla is not evil.. It depends on the person that drinks it. 1-2, maybe 3, shots will make you happy.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> that sounds like it could hit the spot!! may have to fix one of them myself....



I am gonna get on one here in a few! Runny yolk on toast!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> looks like she's gonna flan you
> 
> 
> 
> talk bout a second mortgage



I'll drink to that.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, you can keep the tequila. Oh lawd, that stuff is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> Want some flan?



I thought a flan was like fair food. If it ain't like a funnel cake or elephant ear, i'll pass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> looks like she's gonna flan you


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> mee tooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Auhite, whatcha after



Right now a couple ducks, once a month or so, maybe the occasional pigeon.   If you were interested I might have some other friends that would like a few too.  In the spirit of full disclosure you probably need to know that they'd be going to a good home.  I'd take REAL good care of them, right up to the second I shot 'em for my dog to pick up!    And if you did mallards for sale to the public they'd have to be toe clipped so's I could prove to the game warden they was tamies.  



Hankus said:


> Well if bamer's wisdom is still true theys a pile of hawt chickses lookin in tonite 13 total an 5 hidin



I'm one of the hidden hotties ... I don't like folks knowing when/where I'm lurking! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thread is moving fast.....just like the good ol days


Ain't NOTHING like the good old days... but it is moving right along!  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> We are being nice! I promise! Except for me taling bout my last bikini wax, but that is all in the past now......



Tell the truth ... you got the full body wax for a nekkid twista match with Quack didn't ya?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought a flan was like fair food. If it ain't like a funnel cake or elephant ear, i'll pass.



I am kinda partial to the monster turkey leg at the fair


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6640984&postcount=78
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the time you respond you're ten posts behind



Hankus said:


> talk bout a second mortgage






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh lawd...Bonney in da house. Watch out!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Right now a couple ducks, once a month or so, maybe the occasional pigeon.   If you were interested I might have some other friends that would like a few too.  In the spirit of full disclosure you probably need to know that they'd be going to a good home.  I'd take REAL good care of them, right up to the second I shot 'em for my dog to pick up!    And if you did mallards for sale to the public they'd have to be toe clipped so's I could prove to the game warden they was tamies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Evenin Tag......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd...Bonney in da house. Watch out!



Everyone put on their gas masks quick!!!! The Bean Eatin Texican is coming in.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Right now a couple ducks, once a month or so, maybe the occasional pigeon.   If you were interested I might have some other friends that would like a few too.  In the spirit of full disclosure you probably need to know that they'd be going to a good home.  I'd take REAL good care of them, right up to the second I shot 'em for my dog to pick up!    And if you did mallards for sale to the public they'd have to be toe clipped so's I could prove to the game warden they was tamies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he did try to pay for it though....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Right now a couple ducks, once a month or so, maybe the occasional pigeon.   If you were interested I might have some other friends that would like a few too.  In the spirit of full disclosure you probably need to know that they'd be going to a good home.  I'd take REAL good care of them, right up to the second I shot 'em for my dog to pick up!    And if you did mallards for sale to the public they'd have to be toe clipped so's I could prove to the game warden they was tamies.



Lemme make a couple calls. I'm down to breeders in anticipation of spring. Cain hatch em if ya cain house em ya know


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everyone put on their gas masks quick!!!! The Bean Eatin Texican is coming in.



power conjurin'........


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No, he did try to pay for it though....



Like that sig  Somebody on the site had "Love and a 45" for theirs but I cain member who or where


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Later folks! Gonna fry an egg for a sammich! Y'all have as good of a Monday as possible!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> By the time you respond you're ten posts behind



Who me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Later folks! Gonna fry an egg for a sammich! Y'all have as good of a Monday as possible!



Later William!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> power conjurin'........



My boy calls it Bustin Grumpys......


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2012)

Gotta werk tomorow so I'm 


yall taker easy


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2012)

Alright, I think I'm about to head in, too. Wonder how many pages I'll have to skim through in the mornin'?

Thanks again, Hankus!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Later Hankus.

Later SP.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Evenin Tag......



Timmay!    Just waitin' on one of them PC pics of yours ... you know I live vicariously through your tequila sunsets!!



Hankus said:


> Lemme make a couple calls. I'm down to breeders in anticipation of spring. Cain hatch em if ya cain house em ya know



No real hurry, I could build a coop I reckon but no more than I'd use it'd just be easier to pay somebody to do the raisin' for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gotta werk tomorow so I'm
> 
> 
> yall taker easy





Sugar Plum said:


> Alright, I think I'm about to head in, too. Wonder how many pages I'll have to skim through in the mornin'?
> 
> Thanks again, Hankus!



Good night y'all!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My boy calls it Bustin Grumpys......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

Jammin to Pandora with 5 tabs open on the puter and carrying on conversations on three of them. Y'all slow down just a tad how bout it!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Timmay!    Just waitin' on one of them PC pics of yours ... you know I live vicariously through your tequila sunsets!!
> 
> 
> 
> No real hurry, I could build a coop I reckon but no more than I'd use it'd just be easier to pay somebody to do the raisin' for me!



Tequila, Rum, Vodka, and or beer.....and not in any particular order.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all!!



Later Bro.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jammin to Pandora with 5 tabs open on the puter and carrying on conversations on three of them. Y'all slow down just a tad how bout it!!!



they are dropping like flies around here.....gonna start slowing down now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> they are dropping like flies around here.....gonna start slowing down now



HOLY COW!!!! It's almost eleven....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> they are dropping like flies around here.....gonna start slowing down now



Yup ... just can't party like we used to!  Plus for most of us tomorrow is a work day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Later Bro.....



Yep..... you need to drop in more often, you're a lil rusty I was talkin to them 

Can you edit my post to read Good instead of God


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW!!!! It's almost eleven....


tempus fugit.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yup ... just can't party like we used to!  Plus for most of us tomorrow is a work day.



Thought tomorrow was a holiday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> tempus fugit.........



e vita brevis..


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2012)

Good grief, I'm going to bed. Trying to make sense of anyting swamp hunter posts makes my head hurt and my eyes cross. 

Night yall.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep..... you need to drop in more often, you're a lil rusty I was talkin to them
> 
> Can you edit my post to read Good instead of God



Huh....where am I, What happened? Who?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep..... you need to drop in more often, you're a lil rusty I was talkin to them
> 
> Can you edit my post to read Good instead of God


I fixed it for ya!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> e vita brevis..



So very true...... so little time and so much fine alcohol yet to be consumed.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> So very true...... so little time and so much fine alcohol yet to be consumed.....



Alright kiddies. Those of you that have to work tomorrow (like me) enjoy the lack of traffic. For those that don't...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Huh....where am I, What happened? Who?







RUTTNBUCK said:


> I fixed it for ya!!



Thank ya, sir


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alright kiddies. Those of you that have to work tomorrow (like me) enjoy the lack of traffic. For those that don't...



We Shall Overcome.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2012)

I reckon it's bout that time!!! 

Enjoyed it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Man, i feel cheated. Hades on Wheels was a stupid finale to a great series.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon it's bout that time!!!
> 
> Enjoyed it!!!



Gonna try it again...... Later Bro.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

*poof*


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll leave the light on in case somebody stops by.
Go on call at 7am and i expect the first page by 0710.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon it's bout that time!!!
> 
> Enjoyed it!!!


Later Jeff!!



rhbama3 said:


> Man, i feel cheated. Hades on Wheels was a stupid finale to a great series.


Watched a marathon of that show a couple of weeks ago!!........Looked like it was going to be a good one



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> *poof*


Later Tim!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Thought tomorrow was a holiday?



Not for me it ain't !  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alright kiddies. Those of you that have to work tomorrow (like me) enjoy the lack of traffic. For those that don't...



What he said!!  

I see ya lurkin' Keebsie ... too late you done missed the rush!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 15, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I heard a rumor he is about to start his campaign for President.



woooo hoooo! 

I'll stand behind his campaign every step of the way like last time


----------



## Self! (Jan 15, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> woooo hoooo!
> 
> I'll stand behind his campaign every step of the way like last time




I just got off the phone with him. He is very upset about all those bounced checks you sent him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Sure hope that you are dressed warmly because it is really chilly here as the temp is hovering about 27 degrees right now.

Now for more important things.  Gobblin, where is  your hot coffee as I need some now to to get my heart jump-started.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

LightningLively said:


> I get enough crap from you, these idjits don't scare me!



idjits  

keep talking like that and you might have to sit on the bus in the seat without the cup holder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Sure hope that you are dressed warmly because it is really chilly here as the temp is hovering about 27 degrees right now.
> 
> Now for more important things.  Gobblin, where is  your hot coffee as I need some now to to get my heart jump-started.



sorry the white screen had me mesmerized for an hour

hope this helps


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I just got off the phone with him. He is very upset about all those bounced checks you sent him.



My bad. The super pac ran out of money after that new jet we got for the campaign. By the way, have you seen my new boat, and my new gun collection, and my new truck (with 12 cupholders !) and my new house? I'll get my personal secretary to schedule a time for you to come see it


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry the white screen had me mesmerized for an hour
> 
> hope this helps



oooooh, a fresh pot! Looks good to me. I'll take 3 cups.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> oooooh, a fresh pot! Looks good to me. I'll take 3 cups.



no problem.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2012)

mernin all you jackwagon, creek wadin drivelers.... its mundy...woooo hoooo


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry the white screen had me mesmerized for an hour
> 
> hope this helps


Mornin' gobblin...... sure is a good lookin pot of coffee there!!


Kendallbearden said:


> My bad. The super pac ran out of money after that new jet we got for the campaign. By the way, have you seen my new boat, and my new gun collection, and my new truck (with 12 cupholders !) and my new house? I'll get my personal secretary to schedule a time for you to come see it



Mornin' KB!
If that fund is dried up, time to tap into the ACORN funding....I have my personal assistant out right now warming up RR Phantom for my morning commute.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin all you jackwagon, creek wadin drivelers.... its mundy...woooo hoooo





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' gobblin...... sure is a good lookin pot of coffee there!!
> 
> 
> Mornin' KB!
> If that fund is dried up, time to tap into the ACORN funding....I have my personal assistant out right now warming up RR Phantom for my morning commute.



blood don't stomp around too much and mundy up the water.

kybow, grab a cup or two to go while the p.a. gets the Phantom warm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2012)

yall havin a slow start today??   my bad  its parade day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Talk about a warped time-space continuum from last night to today.....wheww!!

Mornin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mornin ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Talk about a warped time-space continuum from last night to today.....wheww!!
> 
> Mornin!!



moaning,  did you enjoy the ride?

hello sugar, I see you peaking in today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll



Mernin Mudro.....I must have missed the memo, I take it you had some vaca time last week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moaning,  did you enjoy the ride?
> 
> hello sugar, I see you peaking in today.



Mornin gobble....It was like a black hole from my perspective


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Mudro.....I must have missed the memo, I take it you had some vaca time last week?



Yes sir, i went to San Antonio and watched proudly as my son graduated Basic training of The Air Force


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, i went to San Antonio and watched proudly as my son graduated Basic training of The Air Force



Congratulations, to the young man and y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Jeffro, i'll get a pic or two posted later. We had an Excellant week and weekend .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, i went to San Antonio and watched proudly as my son graduated Basic training of The Air Force



That is awesome, congratulations to both of you. That's my sons dream...Air Force...im all for it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moaning,  did you enjoy the ride?
> 
> hello sugar, I see you peaking in today.



Mornin' 

My headache is trying to get the best of me today....tryin' not to stare at the screen too much. But there's so much to catch up on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Sloooowwww....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Moving right along 

Gonna get some lunch, then head up the hill and fill another washtub with pee-cans


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2012)

Stupid computer, had a post *almost* ready to finish & Poof, it goes away!
Well, said goodbye to another deerless deer season watched this place flow like the old days last night and still got today to mess & piddle here at the house......
Welcome back Mud............ school is in for your canine niece, she found the chickens......... but I don't think she'll wanna mess with them any more any time soon, at least I hope not!
How Ya'll ARE?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Stupid computer, had a post *almost* ready to finish & Poof, it goes away!
> Well, said goodbye to another deerless deer season watched this place flow like the old days last night and still got today to mess & piddle here at the house......
> Welcome back Mud............ school is in for your canine niece,
> she found the chickens......... but I don't think she'll wanna mess with them any more any time soon, at least I hope not!
> How Ya'll ARE?!?!?




I hate it when that happens.....was it the Gevalia add? 


UH OH!!!


Fine and dandy....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate it when that happens.....was it the Gevalia add?
> 
> 
> UH OH!!!
> ...


Nope, didn't take me to an add, just plain went *poof* back to the page before I started on my post!
Yeah, BIG uh-oh, my last Boxer Randi tried that with my ducks, she was broke from it so shall Chevy be broke, they're smart enough to know being disciplined isn't fun!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, didn't take me to an add, just plain went *poof* back to the page before I started on my post!
> Yeah, BIG uh-oh, my last Boxer Randi tried that with my ducks, she was broke from it so shall Chevy be broke, they're smart enough to know being disciplined isn't fun!



My computer does that sometimes. Especially if I hit one of the control buttons and then backspace. Wham, several pages back.

What's everyone having for lunch? I'm gettin' ready to get sumpin' here:


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My computer does that sometimes. Especially if I hit one of the control buttons and then backspace. Wham, several pages back.
> 
> What's everyone having for lunch? I'm gettin' ready to get sumpin' here:


Oh my!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh my!




Hayley's workin' on supper:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My computer does that sometimes. Especially if I hit one of the control buttons and then backspace. Wham, several pages back.
> 
> What's everyone having for lunch? I'm gettin' ready to get sumpin' here:





What's up Doc!!!



Keebs said:


> Oh my!



Oh my...what?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley's workin' on supper:





Jeff C. said:


> What's up Doc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...what?


 You didn't see the bunny wabbit in the pot?!?!
ok, I gotta get busy, catch ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi!!!


Hi sista, bye sista!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi!!!



Heyya Bugsy!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi sista, bye sista!





Sugar Plum said:


> Heyya Bugsy!



Hey Sistas of da Wood.  

Just trying to make it through the day. 


Anyone counted down how many days til bow season yet?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Sistas of da Wood.
> 
> Just trying to make it through the day.
> 
> ...



I hear ya. Still got a headache over here. I cut the migraine off at the pass with some pills, but the other bit just won't leave. Course, the computer might not be helping...

I hadn't bothered paying attention to bow season before, but now that I have a sweet bow headed my way, I'll start!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hear ya. Still got a headache over here. I cut the migraine off at the pass with some pills, but the other bit just won't leave. Course, the computer might not be helping...
> 
> I hadn't bothered paying attention to bow season before, but now that I have a sweet bow headed my way, I'll start!



Gotta get you and Keebsalicious and Lil'D together one day and have a girls trad archery par-tay.  

I think other than my Prestige, I'm fixin to sell the compounds, get one new hunting bow and really hunt only with my trad bows. I'm so sick of toting more weight in a bow than I do with my rifle through the woods. 

However, I'm SUPPOSED to be getting a new turkey gun for my birfday soon so I'll make archery decisions at a later day and time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Gotta get you and Keebsalicious and Lil'D together one day and have a girls trad archery par-tay.
> 
> I think other than my Prestige, I'm fixin to sell the compounds, get one new hunting bow and really hunt only with my trad bows. I'm so sick of toting more weight in a bow than I do with my rifle through the woods.
> 
> However, I'm SUPPOSED to be getting a new turkey gun for my birfday soon so I'll make archery decisions at a later day and time.




I can't wait for turkey season!!!!!! Got all my stuff out and ready to go. You know, just in case they decide to let us hunt early


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Gotta get you and Keebsalicious and Lil'D together one day and have a girls trad archery par-tay.
> 
> I think other than my Prestige, I'm fixin to sell the compounds, get one new hunting bow and really hunt only with my trad bows. I'm so sick of toting more weight in a bow than I do with my rifle through the woods.
> 
> However, I'm SUPPOSED to be getting a new turkey gun for my birfday soon so I'll make archery decisions at a later day and time.



Can I come to the party?  I have a traditional bow now ( a vintage Ben Pearson Colt )and would love to hang out with you ladies. 



What kind of turkey killin machine you gettin Bugsy ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can I come to the party?  I have a traditional bow now and would love to hang out with you ladies.



 

Hi Neil!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Neil!



Hey Cortney 

Hope that headache goes away soon.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can I come to the party?  I have a traditional bow now ( a vintage Ben Pearson Colt )and would love to hang out with you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of turkey killin machine you gettin Bugsy ?



Absolutely.    

Not sure, probably whatever Bait can find in a camo 20g auto with the Inertia Drive that I've stated repeatedly is a must.  

My Benelli or Franchi pipe dreams went down the tubes when I bought that land last year so unless he can hook me up with a Stoeger or a decent Remington, my Benelli will have to wait until I get the remainder of my ESOP money. 

Either way, I'll love it cause it came from my Fishbait.  











Don't matter, I'll probably take the bow after the gobblers anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Cortney
> 
> Hope that headache goes away soon.



Me too. I get them a few times a week. If I'm lucky, they just stay at headache level. But occasionally, more often than occasionally, really, they go to a full blown migraine.

Until I finish feeding Rex, my options on controlling them are limited.


----------



## quinn (Jan 16, 2012)

hi ya'll,doing some surfin through at lunch.bye ya gotta go make a fish market keep it's smell to itself!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

quinn said:


> hi ya'll,doing some surfin through at lunch.bye ya gotta go make a fish market keep it's smell to itself!



Hey Quinn! Hope you're doing good!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2012)

Everyone having fun celebrating the holiday?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Everyone having fun celebrating the holiday?



Oh yeah. Absolutely NOTHING is being done around the house today. What? I don't work, so this is the only way I get to take my day off


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Not sure, probably whatever Bait can find in a camo 20g auto with the Inertia Drive that I've stated repeatedly is a must.
> 
> ...



I have been threatening to do the same. My last few years have been spent calling in birds for a friend and my two boys. This spring I may have to take on a new challange and shoot one with a bow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> That is awesome, congratulations to both of you. That's my sons dream...Air Force...im all for it.


Thanks Blood


Keebs said:


> Stupid computer, had a post *almost* ready to finish & Poof, it goes away!
> Well, said goodbye to another deerless deer season watched this place flow like the old days last night and still got today to mess & piddle here at the house......
> Welcome back Mud............ school is in for your canine niece, she found the chickens......... but I don't think she'll wanna mess with them any more any time soon, at least I hope not!
> How Ya'll ARE?!?!?



Uh oh, Tiger got one of our chickens,  but lets just say he dont mess with em any more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Gotta work the next 2 nights !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work the next 2 nights !!



Ewwwww. Sorry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ewwwww. Sorry!







Thanks, but I'd rather work the backside 12's than the front side !!

Considering going straight midnights again.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, but I'd rather work the backside 12's than the front side !!
> 
> Considering going straight midnights again.



Well, good for you then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, it's dead in here . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Everyone having fun celebrating the holiday?



Still dreamin about it....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, it's dead in here . . .



How bout some latin dance music


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Still dreamin about it....
> 
> 
> 
> How bout some latin dance music



its a holiday...  everyone is down town at the parade..............................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Still dreamin about it....
> 
> 
> 
> How bout some latin dance music





Latino's make my nanner dance, see >>>>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just passing thru on my way back from the MLK march thru Hotlanta!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its a holiday...  everyone is down town at the parade..............................



If they ain't throwin beads and doubloons, I ain't goin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Latino's make my nanner dance, see >>>>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Latino's make my nanner dance, see >>>>


do all flavors?????????


boneboy96 said:


> Just passing thru on my way back from the MLK march thru Hotlanta!


me to... wasnt it great.. it just keeps getting better and better each year.. or is it every other month??


Jeff C. said:


> If they ain't throwin beads and doubloons, I ain't goin



dont B a hatu


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm gonna go get one more bucket of pecans 

Runnin out of tubs and buckets.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

anybody in here??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know how to tell when Deer Season is officially over? You see 4-wheeler nation on the highway all headed back to Florida. 
 I bet i've seen over 200 trucks, trailers, 4-wheelers, and deer stands all since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You know how to tell when Deer Season is officially over? You see 4-wheeler nation on the highway all headed back to Florida.
> I bet i've seen over 200 trucks, trailers, 4-wheelers, and deer stands all since yesterday afternoon.



The "if it is brown it is down" outdoorsmen on the move......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You know how to tell when Deer Season is officially over? You see 4-wheeler nation on the highway all headed back to Florida.
> I bet i've seen over 200 trucks, trailers, 4-wheelers, and deer stands all since yesterday afternoon.



Or you see deer standing in the middle of the field in the middle of the day daring you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

1hr before I leave my country home and head to my country office !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1hr before I leave my country home and head to my country office !!



Hey Quack....... 30 mins. till I turn into a shuttle service for my daughter.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or you see deer standing in the middle of the field in the middle of the day daring you.



That is SO true....


Hooked On Quack said:


> 1hr before I leave my country home and head to my country office !!


 You're living the dream, Bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey Quack....... 30 mins. till I turn into a shuttle service for my daughter.......




Wanna swap ???  





rhbama3 said:


> That is SO true....
> 
> You're living the dream, Bro.






To be perfectly honest Robert, I really do have it made !!! 



BBL !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Whew!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna swap ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure she will be 16 in about 2.5 weeks.....she wants a 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee (Red)..... with leather interior......and if you could throw in a gas card, you would be the bomb!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!!!



what?? you eat mexican for lunch??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Unk you big dummy I ain playin phone tag wid you fer the fun of it. Speak up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Unk you big dummy I ain playin phone tag wid you fer the fun of it. Speak up






Sorry bro !!  Phone went dead on me.  Fixing to walk out the door, will call you within the next 15 min.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, one tree is completely cleaned out!!! One washtub is from another tree that we started on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what?? you eat mexican for lunch??



Chicky filet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Well so much for a peaceful sit on the porch while supper cooks.  

Somebody done fired up a 2-smoke and hasn't figured out yet that they just need to load it up and take it to the shop and let Fishbait fix it.  

And Spot won't let me touch his nose. 


Hmmm, lemon pepper chicken, rice and green beans. I think I'll opt for leftover pizza.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, one tree is completely cleaned out!!! One washtub is from another tree that we started on.



I bet Tbug could make a slew of Bourbon Pecan Pies with that pile of nuts.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, one tree is completely cleaned out!!! One washtub is from another tree that we started on.



DUDE!!! I could make SOOOO many bourbon pies with those.     

You been workin.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro !!  Phone went dead on me.  Fixing to walk out the door, will call you within the next 15 min.



Call afterr 8 I'm in a meetin


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Tbug could make a slew of Bourbon Pecan Pies with that pile of nuts.





turtlebug said:


> DUDE!!! I could make SOOOO many bourbon pies with those.
> 
> You been workin.



SPOOKY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Tbug could make a slew of Bourbon Pecan Pies with that pile of nuts.





I'll have to send her some then. MizT ain't to shabby when it comes to baking herself, thank goodness!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

thinking buttermilk fried chicken fingers, taters o'brien, and a can of leseur baby pea's.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking buttermilk fried chicken fingers, taters o'brien, and a can of leseur baby pea's.



Gimme 90 minutes, I'll scrap the pizza.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> SPOOKY!



I've been called worse..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> DUDE!!! I could make SOOOO many bourbon pies with those.
> 
> You been workin.



All hand picked, but the Jaguar and I have a decent method goin on.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been called worse..



Puhleeze.  

I'm disappointed in the lack of enthusiasm of your reply to my PM. 

I thought you were more hard core that than.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Puhleeze.
> 
> I'm disappointed in the lack of enthusiasm of your reply to my PM.
> 
> I thought you were more hard core that than.



It didn't really come as a surprise to me. A blind squirrel hunting for nuts is bound to run in to one eventually...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't really come as a surprise to me. A blind squirrel hunting for nuts is bound to run in to one eventually...



So what does a dumb girl with a bow, hunting a big but elusive buck that's smarter than her get?  


























Not a bloomin thang.       


Oh well, time to plant that big boy some turnips and beets and start mixing the protein pellets with some corn and let him grow.    


Was wondering today how hard it would be for me to build a trough feeder, you know, hauling the wood in the back of my Honda Accord and all, without Fishbait knowing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So what does a dumb girl with a bow, hunting a big but elusive buck that's smarter than her get?
> 
> Not a bloomin thang.
> 
> ...



Never seen a trough work any better than a pipe or just speadin it on the ground. Hogs appreciate you feeding them, regardless of what they have to eat it out of...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All hand picked, but the Jaguar and I have a decent method goin on.






I just gotta hear this method . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All hand picked, but the Jaguar and I have a decent method goin on.



Well you tell Jaguar I said he did a darned good job.    





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never seen a trough work any better than a pipe or just speadin it on the ground. Hogs appreciate you feeding them, regardless of what they have to eat it out of...



Ain't got no hogs on that land.... THANK GOD! 

Got a nice bear that I plan on going after this year if he hangs around.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just gotta hear this method . . .



Yeah...Jaguar picks and Jeff watches.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't got no hogs on that land YET.... THANK GOD!



Fixed it for you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...Jaguar picks and Jeff watches.



How many pecans can you get between two thumbs?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well you tell Jaguar I said he did a darned good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Cool...No bears in my neck of the woods ...yet.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

slip said:


>



Watcha eatin...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

slip said:


>



you ain't going to out eat me


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you..



Stop that.    


Got a good amount of hog-doggers that keep them contained so hogs have never been much of a problem in that area. 


Hope to keep it that way too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that.
> 
> 
> Got a good amount of hog-doggers that keep them contained so hogs have never been much of a problem in that area.
> ...



Oh Lawd...here we go with dawgs and huntin again.  
Hey Bugsy


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Watcha eatin...


Venison, fried taters and corn bread


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Got a nice bear that I plan on going after this year if he hangs around.


You? Bear hunting?














uh oh......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whachoo dancin for Willis?   





Sterlo58 said:


> Oh Lawd...here we go with dawgs and huntin again.
> Hey Bugsy



That's the only thing I appreciate about em is that they pretty well keep the hogs under control where we're at. 

I won't get started on the deer doggin thing again. I'll be a good girl. 

BUT, if I find out that they're going to be allowed to run dogs again this coming season, I promise you I'll be placing the biggest order you've ever seen for dog whistles and air horns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You? Bear hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh......



Maybe she meant bare hunting............a new fashion statement....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You? Bear hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh-Huh.       

Ain't nuttin to it. He keeps trying to get into everyone's blinds so I figure I'll set up a ground blind and then put a stand up a few feet away.  

I have to admit, he had a few grown men nervous about walking to their blinds, all I could think was... "Who's totin the gun here?"  

Got some folks that do the bee thing around there, he's just hungry and stalking his next meal.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe she meant bare hunting............a new fashion statement....



Don't forget the Thermocell...


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe she meant bare hunting............a new fashion statement....




You know, there was the 900 ways. Sorry Bugs.


How's everybody doing?  Me, I'm tard.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe she meant bare hunting............a new fashion statement....





Sterlo58 said:


> Don't forget the Thermocell...



Uhm no. 

I can't even stand to pee in the woods, I'm terrified of hidden trail cams.     





Laneybird said:


> You know, there was the 900 ways. Sorry Bugs.
> 
> 
> How's everybody doing?  Me, I'm tard.




You have no idea how stupid I felt when I figured that one out.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 16, 2012)

All in fun Lea.    All in fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just gotta hear this method . . .



I told him he could go spend the night wiff you and Ms Dawn 



turtlebug said:


> Well you tell Jaguar I said he did a darned good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also started sangin to him....he told me to "STOP, It aint doin nothin for me" I told him "you better pick faster then"

 Will do!



Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...Jaguar picks and Jeff watches.



Nawsir, Ima pee-can pickin mammy jammer 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many pecans can you get between two thumbs?



One 



slip said:


> Venison, fried taters and corn bread



That'll work !!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff, you gonna put sugar and pepper on those pecans?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uh-Huh.
> 
> Ain't nuttin to it. He keeps trying to get into everyone's blinds so I figure I'll set up a ground blind and then put a stand up a few feet away.
> 
> ...



I hope you do intend to use a rifle instead of a bow on that Bear. He might consider that ground blind to be like a candy bar wrapper if you just shoot him in da booty with an arrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Jeff, you gonna put sugar and pepper on those pecans?



Howdy Lane!!! Yes sir, done it before and they is goooood!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Bears have "squishy" noses . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bears have "squishy" noses . . .



prove it


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Lane!!! Yes sir, done it before and they is goooood!!!



I knew I missed out on going to Chehaw. 

Could have met some good people and tried the peanuts.
Dang it. 

And...who would have thought that Robert was actually gonna show.   Got me last year and besides, he was in the woods with Fishbait.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well gang, goin to watch some TV with the youngin'. He is wanting me to watch some show on Food Network. 

 Later


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I knew I missed out on going to Chehaw.
> 
> Could have met some good people and tried the peanuts.
> Dang it.
> ...



Yessir...dang good showin this year!



Sterlo58 said:


> Well gang, goin to watch some TV with the youngin'. He is wanting me to watch some show on Food Network.
> 
> Later



Take care Sterlo!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well gang, goin to watch some TV with the youngin'. He is wanting me to watch some show on Food Network.
> 
> Later



See ya 






Hi everyone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm no.
> 
> I can't even stand to pee in the woods, I'm terrified of hidden trail cams.



You stand to pee???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You stand to pee???






op2:


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You stand to pee???





Your on a roll tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> See ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't start nuttin, won't be nuttin!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't start nuttin, won't be nuttin!!



that a challenge?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You stand to pee???



no wonder she's afraid of cameras


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> that a challenge?




Yeah...you vs Quack in a Nekkid Twista match!!! Bonney's Ref'n.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...you vs Quack in a Nekkid Twista match!!! Bonney's Ref'n.



that ain't a challenge.....dats a party


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> that ain't a challenge.....dats a party






True dat!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> True dat!!



come join us


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> come join us



Sure thing...I'll bring the Jag for back-up!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing...I'll bring the Jag for back-up!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing...I'll bring the Jag for back-up!!!



don't forget your nuts. We'll get quack to salt them for you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing...I'll bring the Jag for back-up!!!



Did you have to say "back-up"???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> don't forget your nuts. We'll get quack to salt them for you



Gonna needs a lil shuga too!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You stand to pee???



Thought I'd check in before I went to bed.

You just HAD to go there didn't ya.       














No, I do not. 

I said I can't stand, meaning I'm scared to, in the woods for all the trail cams around.  



I'm not like "someone" I know who pees in the scrapes just to tick the bucks off and make them "freshen up" their scrapes.     

Our bucks are so confoozled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have to say "back-up"???



Ok... I'll retract that and rephrase, "I'll bring the Jag to Jump Start it!"


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna needs a lil shuga too!!



again, talk to quack about that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thought I'd check in before I went to bed.
> 
> You just HAD to go there didn't ya.
> 
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> Ok... I'll retract that and rephrase, "I'll bring the Jag to Jump Start it!"



Just had to say "Jump" didn't ya.... Visions of BigOx getting 3 ft. of air from a standing start....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to say "Jump" didn't ya.... Visions of BigOx getting 3 ft. of air from a standing start....






White boyz CAN jump !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, i'm such a good cook!
empty plates and full bellies!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to say "Jump" didn't ya.... Visions of BigOx getting 3 ft. of air from a standing start....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to say "Jump" didn't ya.... Visions of BigOx getting 3 ft. of air from a standing start....





Hooked On Quack said:


> White boyz CAN jump !!





RUTTNBUCK said:


>






 I bet he was as tight as a drum too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he was as tight as a drum too.



Thank God there weren't any Pecans around...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God there weren't any Pecans around...





BTW....did I mention I sit down while pickin pee-cans....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

I ain't sayin nuttin....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

I got nuttin


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SHUT YO MOUF QUACK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I ain't sayin nuttin....





Hankus said:


> I got nuttin



Lets change the subject before someone gets to hit da red button


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Lets change the subject before someone gets to hit da red button


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Kettle or Buttered?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kettle or Buttered?



 I ain't picky!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kettle or Buttered?


Your preference!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

OHHHH ain we special wiff our Impala


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't picky!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your preference!!



Well, according to that fella from Florduh's "Fat Southerners" thread, I better lay off of both...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Theres three of em 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669299


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> OHHHH ain we special wiff our Impala





Hankus said:


> Theres three of em
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669299






OH SNAP !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Theres three of em
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669299


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Theres three of em
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669299


Patience Brother!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like SOMEONE's not self moderating tonight . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Patience Brother!!



I left it in the truck with my feelins so I wouldnt lose one or get the other hurt


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like SOMEONE's not self moderating tonight . . .



I drink left handed an type right handed so I'm good


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> OHHHH ain we special wiff our Impala





Hankus said:


> Theres three of em
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669299



I'm trying to get my truck on the show so i can be as cool as them


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm trying to get my truck on the show so i can be as cool as them



If they did to my truck some of the stuff they did to trucks on that show there would be a killing...............no several killings. I'd much prefer to be Overhauled


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally somethin I can help him with 



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669287


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Finally somethin I can help him with
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669287



Woo hooo! Group hug?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Smoke but no fire yet..............vroom


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Woo hooo! Group hug?



Not yet


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Smoke but no fire yet..............vroom



lots of crosshairs and laser pointers bouncing around here though


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> lots of crosshairs and laser pointers bouncing around here though



I skeered...........rekon Unk let me hide in his pocket


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I skeered...........rekon Unk let me hide in his pocket






Bobbin and weavin bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I skeered...........rekon Unk let me hide in his pocket




That'd be the last place I'd hide


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That'd be the last place I'd hide



It's one of the safest places around here....if he's still around after all this time, he ain't going anywhere


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobbin and weavin bro !!!



Herd dat 



Jeff C. said:


> That'd be the last place I'd hide



Thats why I wanna hide there................nobody woyuld ever look or even suspect it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, that was kinda anti-climatical .




Think I'm gonna vroom vroom ova to the Lazy Boy . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, that was kinda anti-climatical .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herd dat, I ain far behind. Gotta be clocked in at 7.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv   

Send Message  User Lists  Last Activity: Today 10:50 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Forum Spiritual Support and Encouragemet



He needs to do it ovair


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, that was kinda anti-climatical .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been in the lazy boy....i'm vroom vrooming over to the bed before long


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bowhuntin2liv
> 
> Send Message  User Lists  Last Activity: Today 10:50 PM
> Current Activity: Viewing Forum Spiritual Support and Encouragemet
> ...






Playtime is ova, thread went bye bye .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Playtime is ova, thread went bye bye .



you surprised?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Playtime is ova, thread went bye bye .



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Herd dat
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I wanna hide there................nobody woyuld ever look or even suspect it



Or dare to... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Playtime is ova, thread went bye bye .





Kendallbearden said:


> you surprised?





Hankus said:


> Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, no mo vroom vroom tonight boyzzz !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I'm callin in the dawgs fer tonite. Wonder if I made any new friends today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Who won???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Or dare to...



It will be ok shugams, there will be another one before long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I'm callin in the dawgs fer tonite. Wonder if I made any new friends today



I'mon be callin em too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> It will be ok shugams, there will be another one before long


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who won???





Kendallbearden said:


> It will be ok shugams, there will be another one before long



Unk done started roun 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Y'all have a good night


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I'm callin in the dawgs fer tonite. Wonder if I made any new friends today



Makin friends everywhere you go 







Jeff C. said:


> Who won???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vroom  vroom


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Vroom  vroom



Hush it or I hit ya with the Personal Attack system in my Vettpala


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Unk done started roun 2












VROOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Unk done started roun 2



Where??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Vroom  vroom



laaaawd have mercy, not you too


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where??



x2 


You sure you're not just seeing double hankus?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2012)

Aight boyz!! I'm out


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> VROOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!







Jeff C. said:


> Where??



I'll never tell 



Kendallbearden said:


> laaaawd have mercy, not you too



Ijits flyin outta the woodwerk


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Aight boyz!! I'm out



See  ya jeff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2012)

For those who slept in the lazy boy or just need it since another week has started for those who think it is Monday


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For those who slept in the lazy boy or just need it since another week has started for those who think it is Monday



.....just what the doctor ordered. Gonna need a big cup today, got a few challenging cases booked in the OR today


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For those who slept in the lazy boy or just need it since another week has started for those who think it is Monday



....and mornin' to ya gobblin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and KYBOWHUNTER.  Thanks for the coffee.  Sure hopes it helps my sniffles go away too.  It feels like I am catching a cold with the sniffles and sinus drainage crud etc.  I've got a couple of meetings this week at the hospital and also plenty of my regular work to do so I don't have time for these sniffles.  

Hope all of you have a good day and stay dry as it just started raining outside here.  I know most of you (especially all of the sweet WOW's on here)  probably melt when the rain hits, but unfortunately, I start to rust when the rain hits me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and KYBOWHUNTER.  Thanks for the coffee.  Sure hopes it helps my sniffles go away too.  It feels like I am catching a cold with the sniffles and sinus drainage crud etc.  I've got a couple of meetings this week at the hospital and also plenty of my regular work to do so I don't have time for these sniffles.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day and stay dry as it just started raining outside here.  I know most of you (especially all of the sweet WOW's on here)  probably melt when the rain hits, but unfortunately, I start to rust when the rain hits me.


Good Morning, I think everyone is dealing with the sniffles and drainage thing. This crazy weather is playing heck on everyones health, sounds like a TB ward where I work right now with all the coughing and hacking. Be safe and have a good one!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

merni all... no dadblame coffee?? oh no , i cant go without coffee!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> merni all... no dadblame coffee?? oh no , i cant go without coffee!!



Mornin' BOG.....coffe is on post number 486 I think.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Late nite early mornin......I'm the irratable one today


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Late nite early mornin......I'm the irratable one today



Mornin Brother Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Mornin Kaintuck  Coffee will make it better  If not I'll jus live with it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

Mernin Cafe' drinkers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' BOG.....coffe is on post number 486 I think.


i see that...ooops thank ya


Hankus said:


> Late nite early mornin......I'm the irratable one today


hankus, mernin sir


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Cafe' drinkers.



Comosta ameeego..... im all torked up about winter precip and you keep storin it up in alasker... idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Gotta crash soon friends, hope ya'll have a good one !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebz got some catchin up  to do !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For those who slept in the lazy boy or just need it since another week has started for those who think it is Monday


 Aaaahhh.......... yep, my Monday, and a 4 day work week!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....just what the doctor ordered. Gonna need a big cup today, got a few challenging cases booked in the OR today


 Later SweetCheeks!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and KYBOWHUNTER.  Thanks for the coffee.  Sure hopes it helps my sniffles go away too.  It feels like I am catching a cold with the sniffles and sinus drainage crud etc.  I've got a couple of meetings this week at the hospital and also plenty of my regular work to do so I don't have time for these sniffles.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day and stay dry as it just started raining outside here.  I know most of you (especially all of the sweet WOW's on here)  probably melt when the rain hits, but unfortunately, _*I start to rust when the rain hits me.*_


you & me both!  Hope ya feel better soon!


blood on the ground said:


> merni all... no dadblame coffee?? oh no , i cant go without coffee!!


 careful, you know gobbler has us fixed up, open thine eyes & loook!


Hankus said:


> Late nite early mornin......I'm the irratable one today


 need an attitude adjustment this mernin?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Cafe' drinkers.


 Helllloooo shuggums!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash soon friends, hope ya'll have a good one !!


 You too Quackster!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebz got some catchin up  to do !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning , still trying to catch up from a couple days off  Now whats for breakfast?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , still trying to catch up from a couple days off  Now whats for breakfast?


 You mean to tell me that steak, egg & cheese biskit went to waste?!?!
 missed ya!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Please adjust me keebs 



Congrats mudro  I missed it yesterday 



Ya know Unk I still ain gots no new friens


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You mean to tell me that steak, egg & cheese biskit went to waste?!?!
> missed ya!



If you left it here, and you know who seen it , well it didnt go to waste but i didnt get a bite


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Please adjust me keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and mornin , Friend


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , still trying to catch up from a couple days off  Now whats for breakfast?


Spam and egg samich..mmm goes down great at 4am


Keebs said:


> You mean to tell me that steak, egg & cheese biskit went to waste?!?!
> missed ya!



mernin gal... howyoudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Please adjust me keebs


 you tease, you!


mudracing101 said:


> If you left it here, and you know who seen it , well it didnt go to waste but i didnt get a bite


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you tease, you!



Jus a lil lower......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Good grief! Y'all were busy last night! I knew I was gonna regret going to bed early...should I even try to catch up?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

You have no idea


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You have no idea





Guess I'll get to readin' then. Unless some sweet soul wants to fill me in?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good grief! Y'all were busy last night! I knew I was gonna regret going to bed early...should I even try to catch up?



I did a quick scan...no need to review. 

Mornin all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'll get to readin' then. Unless some sweet soul wants to fill me in?





Same stuff, same folks, different day. Keebs is still Mama Hen and her word is final, Bama still has bad luck, I`m still the kind and gentle one. That about covers it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, mornin`...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I did a quick scan...no need to review.
> 
> Mornin all





Nicodemus said:


> Same stuff, same folks, different day. Keebs is still Mama Hen and her word is final, Bama still has bad luck, I`m still the kind and gentle one. That about covers it.



Thanks, Nick and Neil! 

HANKUS!! Don't you know it's not nice to mess with a girl before she's had her coffee??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Mernin...waitin on the rain!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

Scratch the kind and gentle....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus a lil lower......


 nope, too easy...........


Sugar Plum said:


> Good grief! Y'all were busy last night! I knew I was gonna regret going to bed early...should I even try to catch up?


I did, you can too!  


Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'll get to readin' then. Unless some sweet soul wants to fill me in?


sweet soul? Here? 


Sterlo58 said:


> I did a quick scan...no need to review.
> 
> Mornin all


spoil sport!


Nicodemus said:


> Same stuff, same folks, different day. Keebs is still Mama Hen and her word is final, Bama still has bad luck, I`m still the kind and gentle one. That about covers it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin...waitin on the rain!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

Top of the morning to all you fine drivelin folks. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Grrr... I hate idjits. I'm tryyin' ta buy a car from someone and he REFUSES to lower his price. He's relisted the stupid thing 5 times this week. But won't come down on it. I've offered him a set amount, CASH TODAY. Dummy. 

Sorry y'all. I should go back to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Scratch the kind and gentle....



We ignored it the first time  



Keebs said:


>



 Welcome back!!! 



huntinstuff said:


> Top of the morning to all you fine drivelin folks. Hope everyone had a good weekend.



Moanin huntstuff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Top of the morning to all you fine drivelin folks. Hope everyone had a good weekend.





Sugar Plum said:


> Grrr... I hate idjits. I'm tryyin' ta buy a car from someone and he REFUSES to lower his price. He's relisted the stupid thing 5 times this week. But won't come down on it. I've offered him a set amount, CASH TODAY. Dummy.
> 
> Sorry y'all. I should go back to bed.


  wouldn't blame ya if ya did........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Gotta call the stupid advisor for the school. Her email was lacking in helpful advice. Grrrrr


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta call the stupid advisor for the school. Her email was lacking in helpful advice. Grrrrr




You just about gotta go down there and get face to face with 'em


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2012)

Which is better?

A three day weekend, or a four day work week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which is better?
> 
> A three day weekend, or a four day work week.



One is the result of the other, so bof!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Grrr... I hate idjits. I'm tryyin' ta buy a car from someone and he REFUSES to lower his price. He's relisted the stupid thing 5 times this week. But won't come down on it. I've offered him a set amount, CASH TODAY. Dummy.
> 
> Sorry y'all. I should go back to bed.



Had the same problem at walmart over the weekend. They have a couple of reels in the case that were discontinued about 5 years ago.

The manufacturer has gone through 2 model changes since these reels were made and they've been just sitting there for about 4 years, at full retail.

I called and tried my best to get the manager to give me a good deal and I'd buy both of them. I get two decent reels, they get cash and get to move old inventory...win-win.

Her response? "I'll take off 20 bucks." Fine. Let'em sit there another 4 years.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which is better?
> 
> A three day weekend, or a four day work week.





Jeff C. said:


> One is the result of the other, so bof!!!


Yeah, Chief's got it!

BUT why is it the 4 day work week seems to *drag*!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin...waitin on the rain!!



Didn't have to wait long....


----------



## baldfish (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello from the Bald stranger


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, Chief's got it!
> 
> BUT why is it the 4 day work week seems to *drag*!?!?



Cause you are anticipatin the 3 days off!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hello from the Bald stranger



Howdy there stranger!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You just about gotta go down there and get face to face with 'em



Gonna try her again, and if she gives me another brush off, I'll just talk with the competing school. I'd get a better degree there, anyway. I just wanted to finish my degree with the first one because it's where I've done half the work already.



pbradley said:


> Had the same problem at walmart over the weekend. They have a couple of reels in the case that were discontinued about 5 years ago.
> 
> The manufacturer has gone through 2 model changes since these reels were made and they've been just sitting there for about 4 years, at full retail.
> 
> ...



Gawd. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hello from the Bald stranger


_*CHARLIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!*_


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hello from the Bald stranger


Howdy stranger 



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna try her again, and if she gives me another brush off, I'll just talk with the competing school. I'd get a better degree there, anyway. I just wanted to finish my degree with the first one because it's where I've done half the work already.
> 
> :



Yeah and if you transfer to another school there is a good chance you will lose some credits. They will not tell you that until after you enroll.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy there stranger!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy stranger
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and if you transfer to another school there is a good chance you will lose some credits. They will not tell you that until after you enroll.



Howdy gentleman



Keebs said:


> _*CHARLIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!*_



Hello honey


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Howdy gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> Hello honey



How is your granddaughter?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy stranger
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and if you transfer to another school there is a good chance you will lose some credits. They will not tell you that until after you enroll.




That's what I figured. I'm taking a copy of my transcript to find out what will work and what won't. If I'm going to have to start over, then I'll just stick with school #1. I'm trying to find an alternate contact to talk to. i don't like the new advisor they gave me. She's done ticked me off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

mmmmm.. fried yard bird.. brocoli and rice.. pintos and a buttered slab of corn bread... mmmmm


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's what I figured. I'm taking a copy of my transcript to find out what will work and what won't. If I'm going to have to start over, then I'll just stick with school #1. I'm trying to find an alternate contact to talk to. i don't like the new advisor they gave me. She's done ticked me off.



Go git er Sugah Plum.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 17, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How is your granddaughter?




You know that's gonna cause you some pain


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hello honey


 I missed you at Chehaw!!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> How is your granddaughter?





blood on the ground said:


> mmmmm.. fried yard bird.. brocoli and rice.. pintos and a buttered slab of corn bread... mmmmm


Mmmmm, leave off the pintos, I just never developed a taste for them things, but the rest? yeah man!!
I actually took pics last night......... grilled onion, grilled okra (thanks Slip), grilled pork chops, corn on the cob & seasoned taters! Leftovers today! pics later........


baldfish said:


> You know that's gonna cause you some pain


 you really don't want me to comment............. not after what I was told by MissTomi the other Saturday!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Howdy baldfish


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> You know that's gonna cause you some pain


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Whats for lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch




Don't know yet....gotta go dig around


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmmm.. fried yard bird.. brocoli and rice.. pintos and a buttered slab of corn bread... mmmmm





Keebs said:


> I missed you at Chehaw!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to remember to  hit the refresh button for i post 


Jeff C. said:


> Don't know yet....gotta go dig around



 me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

keebs!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got to remember to  hit the refresh button for i post
> 
> 
> me too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch


Ah-hem..........


mudracing101 said:


> I've got to remember to  hit the refresh button for i post
> 
> 
> me too





mudracing101 said:


> keebs!?


 Yes????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ah-hem..........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes????



Did you get my pic i sent you of the city at night on top of the roof


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you get my pic i sent you of the city at night on top of the roof


yeah, but not until the next day........... didn't wanna text back at a bad time........... were you totally "out of your element" like I would have been???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey everyone!  I only read down this page and not even going to try and catch up.  It's been a few weeks or 6!  I feel like I'm a newbie again!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everyone!  I only read down this page and not even going to try and catch up.  It's been a few weeks or 6!  I feel like I'm a newbie again!


 How do you get lost like that?!?!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How do you get lost like that?!?!



I'm blonde!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm blonde!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm blonde!


 around here that ain't NO excuse!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> around here that ain't NO excuse!





Hmm.... gotta try to come up with another excuse then.  I'm slow too, so it could take me a little while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everyone!  I only read down this page and not even going to try and catch up.  It's been a few weeks or 6!  I feel like I'm a newbie again!







Keebs said:


> How do you get lost like that?!?!





fitfabandfree said:


> I'm blonde!





Keebs said:


> around here that ain't NO excuse!




I don't get it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hmm.... gotta try to come up with another excuse then.  I'm slow too, so it could take me a little while.


 how 'bout you're over multi'ed your multi-taskin?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't get it!!


 C'mere and I'll splain it to you again..........


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how 'bout you're over multi'ed your multi-taskin?



I am always multi doing somethings!  Let's go with that one!  But I will try to include stopping by here in my daily routine of tasking!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am always multi doing somethings!  Let's go with that one!  But I will try to include stopping by here in my daily routine of tasking!


This is the third tab I open every morning and it doesn't come down until I close up the office!


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2012)

howdy ya'll,drive by while eatin some fish tacos


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> howdy ya'll,drive by while eatin some fish tacos


 the pm's finally quit?!?!


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> the pm's finally quit?!?!



yep...first person I ever put on ignore list!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> yep...first person I ever put on ignore list!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> yep...first person I ever put on ignore list!


 I just noticed your sig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I just noticed your sig!!!!!!!!!!



yep I fiqured that would help some dogs out from wanting to sniff my buttocks or nether regions!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> yep I fiqured that would help some dogs out from wanting to sniff my buttocks or nether regions!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> This is the third tab I open every morning and it doesn't come down until I close up the office!



I'm thinking I need to start getting in the habit of doing that myself.  I can sneak in every once in a while every day if I have it up and ready.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but not until the next day........... didn't wanna text back at a bad time........... were you totally "out of your element" like I would have been???



Neah, i can pretty much drink with any body any where


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chili's potato soup and salad , pretty good


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm thinking I need to start getting in the habit of doing that myself.  I can sneak in every once in a while every day if I have it up and ready.


 Exactly........ I'm "kinda" swamped today, getting a ton of letters out & then payroll to enter, but I'll do a few, check in, do a few......... that way I don't get quiet as far behind!


mudracing101 said:


> Neah, i can pretty much drink with any body any where





mudracing101 said:


> Chili's potato soup and salad , pretty good


I'll have to say, I think I got ya beat today!  
OH, btw, I LIKE your new avatar!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Exactly........ I'm "kinda" swamped today, getting a ton of letters out & then payroll to enter, but I'll do a few, check in, do a few......... that way I don't get quiet as far behind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

is it thursty thursdy yet??? im just axin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is it thursty thursdy yet??? im just axin


nawww it's Tossin Tuesday, toss'em down, folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is it thursty thursdy yet??? im just axin



nope , its drankin Tuesday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know whatchu call it, but I'm eatin it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

i want to so bad... my day will not end until about 9 tonight then back up at 3:45.. blaaaa... maybe i will have 1


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> nope , its drankin Tuesday


 gawd we're terrible!


Jeff C. said:


> I don't know whatchu call it, but I'm eatin it!!


 ingredients?? we'll figure it out for ya!


blood on the ground said:


> i want to so bad... my day will not end until about 9 tonight then back up at 3:45.. blaaaa... maybe i will have 1


 always time for at least ONE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gawd we're terrible!
> 
> ingredients?? we'll figure it out for ya!
> 
> always time for at least ONE!



Aw, it was some kind of Puff Pizza or somethin, MizT said. Purty doggon good too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey keebs, are you still having that issue where it automatically replaces your gon page with another site due to the cursor? 

Mine has gotten out of hand, and it's almost always a Gevalia site, there was another one, but haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey keebs, are you still having that issue where it automatically replaces your gon page with another site due to the cursor?
> 
> Mine has gotten out of hand, and it's almost always a Gevalia site, there was another one, but haven't seen it in a while.



dude.. im having that same problem!!! its crazy


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

Im bored. I need to be entertained.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Aw, it was some kind of Puff Pizza or somethin, MizT said. Purty doggon good too!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Hey keebs, are you still having that issue where it automatically replaces your gon page with another site due to the cursor?
> 
> Mine has gotten out of hand, and it's almost always a Gevalia site, there was another one, but haven't seen it in a while.


Nope, it's only on my laptop & I know it's from me not picking my hand up good, I'm "sliding it over" instead of "properly typing".......


huntinstuff said:


> Im bored. I need to be entertained.


 well, watcha like to do....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, it's only on my laptop & I know it's from me not picking my hand up good, I'm "sliding it over" instead of "properly typing".......
> 
> well, watcha like to do....................



Ok...forgot about that. 

This ain't me, I click on a thread, just as it begins to open, the page comes up and poof, it chages on it's own to another site in that same tab  

First few times it happened, I thought I had accidentally clicked something, but that's not it.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

What's up kids? I really do not want to be at work today. Overcast and in the low 70's outside. I would even enjoy doing yard work today!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everyone!  I only read down this page and not even going to try and catch up.  It's been a few weeks or 6!  I feel like I'm a newbie again!



Dang...FFF and Charlie both in one day!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, it's only on my laptop & I know it's from me not picking my hand up good, I'm "sliding it over" instead of "properly typing".......
> 
> well, watcha like to do....................



I like to hunt stuff, ride stuff, shoot stuff, and drink stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...forgot about that.
> 
> This ain't me, I click on a thread, just as it begins to open, the page comes up and poof, it chages on it's own to another site in that same tab
> 
> First few times it happened, I thought I had accidentally clicked something, but that's not it.


 where's Tiny when ya need to ask him a question!??!  
Have you run adware? you might be "possessed" in other ways..........  


Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up kids? I really do not want to be at work today. Overcast and in the low 70's outside. I would even enjoy doing yard work today!!!


 I KNOW what ya mean, got a spot in the pasture where an old barn/shed was, fell in, started cleaning on it, now's the time to finish it up, I ain't messin around that when it's warm enough for slithering critters to be around!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> I like to hunt stuff, ride stuff, shoot stuff, and drink stuff.


Hhhhmmm, we might could find enough folks that are like minded on all them subjects.......... now if you liked to cook too, you'd be in the "Tri-Fecta" of this bunch!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> I like to hunt stuff, ride stuff, shoot stuff, and drink stuff.



If you like playin Twista nekkid; Quack should be along shortly.  He love newbies


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, it's only on my laptop & I know it's from me not picking my hand up good, I'm "sliding it over" instead of "properly typing".......
> 
> well, watcha like to do....................



Mine does that too. I slide it over as well. I think it's so sensitive, that it's "grabbing" the page or ad or whatever the cursor is on and opening it in a new window (not tab, window)

It's annoying


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, we might could find enough folks that are like minded on all them subjects.......... now if you liked to cook too, you'd be in the "Tri-Fecta" of this bunch!




Aint never been much of a cook but every now and then i grill up a mean hot dog.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mine does that too. I slide it over as well. I think it's so sensitive, that it's "grabbing" the page or ad or whatever the cursor is on and opening it in a new window (not tab, window)
> 
> It's annoying



How did that bunny stew turn out yesterday?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> How did that bunny stew turn out yesterday?



Ha. It looked like it mighta been good, eh?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> If you like playin Twista nekkid; Quack should be along shortly.  He love newbies


 I didn't wanna scare them off juss yet!!  You better hope you ain't run this'un off!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Mine does that too. I slide it over as well. I think it's so sensitive, that it's "grabbing" the page or ad or whatever the cursor is on and opening it in a new window (not tab, window)
> 
> It's annoying


 ain't it?  


huntinstuff said:


> Aint never been much of a cook but every now and then i grill up a mean hot dog.


Stick with us kid, we can learn ya the ropes of some fine grillin & smokin & other concoctions!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Aint never been much of a cook but every now and then i grill up a mean hot dog.



Gotta watch those mean hot dogs!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=cKCfmX1jeeU&NR=1


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 17, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...FFF and Charlie both in one day!



It's your lucky day!  We decided to pop by and show some love!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I didn't wanna scare them off juss yet!!  You better hope you ain't run this'un off!!
> 
> ain't it?
> 
> Stick with us kid, we can learn ya the ropes of some fine grillin & smokin & other concoctions!




Oh yeah i like this place. I  Will be hanging around for a while. Yall always give me a good laugh.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Oh yeah i like this place. I  Will be hanging around for a while. Yall always give me a good laugh.


 Ooooohhh gooody, Quack is gonna be thrilllled!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...forgot about that.
> 
> This ain't me, I click on a thread, just as it begins to open, the page comes up and poof, it chages on it's own to another site in that same tab
> 
> First few times it happened, I thought I had accidentally clicked something, but that's not it.





Sounds like you're being redirected to something else. Have you tried Avast? It's a good cleaner. It will pop up if anything hits you. Super Anti Spyware is another good one. I also run Malware on it too.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2012)

Just heard Garth Brooks's "Friend in Low Places" and figured that was my sign to stop in and see what my family was up to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dude.. im having that same problem!!! its crazy



I hear ya...is it the Gevalia site??  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up kids? I really do not want to be at work today. Overcast and in the low 70's outside. I would even enjoy doing yard work today!!!



I'd be pickin up pecans if it weren't for the rain showers.



Sugar Plum said:


> Sounds like you're being redirected to something else. Have you tried Avast? It's a good cleaner. It will pop up if anything hits you. Super Anti Spyware is another good one. I also run Malware on it too.



You are correct, SP!! It's almost like the window is already open behind GON and it just replaces it 

I run MS security essentials, haven't had any p[roblems until now. 

It may be some stoopid coupon thing my wife did on here


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just heard Garth Brooks's "Friend in Low Places" and figured that was my sign to stop in and see what my family was up to.


 I think the same thing when I hear that song!


Jeff C. said:


> I run MS security essentials, haven't had any p[roblems until now.
> 
> It may be some _*stoopid coupon thing *_my wife did on here


 THERE is your problem, I was told by an IT guy that that thing is BAD about toting in adware stuff!  He HATES it!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think the same thing when I hear that song!



And I couldn't be prouder to call yall family.  


Except Wobbert-Woo!  right now. 

Fishbait said last night that I don't rub his hiney as good as Wobbert does.    



I'm not so sure I wanna go out in the woods with the two of them anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think the same thing when I hear that song!
> 
> THERE is your problem, I was told by an IT guy that that thing is BAD about toting in adware stuff!  He HATES it!



Just got rid of a tool bar, that may have been the culprit....we'll see


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And I couldn't be prouder to call yall family.
> Except Wobbert-Woo!  right now.
> Fishbait said last night that I don't rub his hiney as good as Wobbert does.
> I'm not so sure I wanna go out in the woods with the two of them anymore.


 You might better send SOME kind of chaperone!!


Jeff C. said:


> Just got rid of a tool bar, that may have been the culprit....we'll see


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope....did it again!! 

Gotta figure this out...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope....did it again!!
> 
> Gotta figure this out...


Have you run adaware, malware, spyware, any of that???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And I couldn't be prouder to call yall family.
> 
> 
> Except Wobbert-Woo!  right now.
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs you ready, been awhile since we took the back road home


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 You ain't leaving without me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready, been awhile since we took the back road home


 sounds like a plan!  I got the ice!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

BEER 30.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2012)

will beer 30 take away the gray skies?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...forgot about that.
> 
> This ain't me, I click on a thread, just as it begins to open, the page comes up and poof, it chages on it's own to another site in that same tab
> 
> First few times it happened, I thought I had accidentally clicked something, but that's not it.





Jeff C. said:


> Nope....did it again!!
> 
> Gotta figure this out...



Go to cnet downlads. Look for super anti spyware. It's one of the newest ones that will catch the viruses and things that regular malware site don't. I scan daily. With multiple programs. So far, no probs. 


On a side note: I FINALLY put my turkey fan together. It's only been almost 2 years since I shot the dang thing...ignore the fact that it's a crappy cell phone pic. I was going to do it up REALLY nice, but just wanted the dang thing out of the closet, so I threw this together:


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it safe to come in here?

Have all the idjits left???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> will beer 30 take away the gray skies?



Sort of.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sort of.



depends on how long beer 30 lasts.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> depends on how long beer 30 lasts.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Go to cnet downlads. Look for super anti spyware. It's one of the newest ones that will catch the viruses and things that regular malware site don't. I scan daily. With multiple programs. So far, no probs.
> 
> 
> On a side note: I FINALLY put my turkey fan together. It's only been almost 2 years since I shot the dang thing...ignore the fact that it's a crappy cell phone pic. I was going to do it up REALLY nice, but just wanted the dang thing out of the closet, so I threw this together:



Will do....Something's gotta give with this, Thanks Sugar Plumb.

BTW, I think it looks Great!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do....Something's gotta give with this, Thanks Sugar Plumb.
> 
> BTW, I think it looks Great!!



I use Ghostery.com. It even blocks the ads from showing up on here..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> On a side note: I FINALLY put my turkey fan together. It's only been almost 2 years since I shot the dang thing...ignore the fact that it's a crappy cell phone pic. I was going to do it up REALLY nice, but just wanted the dang thing out of the closet, so I threw this together:



Good looking fan mount!



Les Miles said:


> Is it safe to come in here?
> 
> Have all the idjits left???



I just got here, myself....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sort of.



It can. Mr. Bluebird on My Shoulder...



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> depends on how long beer 30 lasts.....



As long as it takes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I use Ghostery.com. It even blocks the ads from showing up on here..



I'm getting ready to uninstall some junk the wife allowed on here hopefully that'll help. 

I'll look into that one too


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting ready to uninstall some junk the wife allowed on here hopefully that'll help.
> 
> I'll look into that one too



You could always take a sledgehammer to it and get a new one....

Just sayin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> You could always take a sledgehammer to it and get a new one....
> 
> Just sayin...




I'm gonna give all this other stuff a shot first, but I got it sittin here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Hida Ho neighbors, looks like da Quack might get wet tonight !!!


Gotta work again tomorrow night, that'll give me a grand total of 60 hrs by the weekend .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

too much to do....
and Justified starts in 2.5 hours!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I use Ghostery.com. It even blocks the ads from showing up on here..



I had to uninstall ghostery. Kept blocking things I needed. And there were too many things to add to the ok list. It bothered me


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

My favorite and only sister brought over a big plastic bowl full of turbo chicken noodle soup. She adds a lot of red and black pepper! Jalapeno cornbread is in the oven!

Gonna get with it here shortly!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> My favorite and only sister brought over a big plastic bowl full of turbo chicken noodle soup. She adds a lot of red and black pepper! Jalapeno cornbread is in the oven!
> 
> Gonna get with it here shortly!


You'll be gettin with it alright....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, supposedly, according to our VDT Business reporter (read: local busy-body), Gander Mountain will begin building here by summer.  


Gander Mountain Grand Opening Par-tay at Bugsy's house.      

We'll cook out and drink beer three days before the doors swing open and then go camp on the concrete to be first in line.     



Actually, it's a good excuse to get some of you yahoo's to come visit me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, supposedly, according to our VDT Business reporter (read: local busy-body), Gander Mountain will begin building here by summer.
> 
> 
> Gander Mountain Grand Opening Par-tay at Bugsy's house.
> ...



You can thank me later...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, supposedly, according to our VDT Business reporter (read: local busy-body), Gander Mountain will begin building here by summer.
> 
> 
> Gander Mountain Grand Opening Par-tay at Bugsy's house.
> ...



Make some of your special pecan pies and we won't even need beer......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I use Ghostery.com. It even blocks the ads from showing up on here..



What browser are you running?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can thank me later...



Whachoo got to do wit it Willis? 

I was fine without it really. Gave me an excuse to make Fishbait take me to Ocala and get an awesome steak while we were down there.  





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Make some of your special pecan pies and we won't even need beer......




It depends on if I feel like makin the high octane pies or just a regular combustion formula. 


Either way, it'll make an awesome "The Drivelers Go To Gander Mountain" pictorial.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whachoo got to do wit it Willis?
> 
> I was fine without it really. Gave me an excuse to make Fishbait take me to Ocala and get an awesome steak while we were down there.
> 
> ...



High octane PLEEEEEEEZE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whachoo got to do wit it Willis?


Check your PM's...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> High octane PLEEEEEEEZE



You gonna purchase two of them Red Jeep Grand Cherokees with white leather interior?       










JK, you know I'll load em up good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What browser are you running?



Chrome. IE is junk and lets too much through, Firefox would bog down after a week or so allowing too many cookies to be stored and not erased when tasked to do so.

Thus far (going on six months or so) Chrome has been da bomb!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

I got my beer an I'm catchin a shower. Been a long day. Y'all don't let me go wonderin roun the forun when I get back


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You gonna purchase two of them Red Jeep Grand Cherokees with white leather interior?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I will, you want me to put the camo DU stickers on it for you??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chrome. IE is junk and lets too much through, Firefox would bog down after a week or so allowing too many cookies to be stored and not erased when tasked to do so.
> 
> Thus far (going on six months or so) Chrome has been da bomb!!


I will check it out


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chrome. IE is junk and lets too much through, Firefox would bog down after a week or so allowing too many cookies to be stored and not erased when tasked to do so.
> 
> Thus far (going on six months or so) Chrome has been da bomb!!



Speaking of computers and all things computer....

I've decided that the life of a computer hard drive for me is 3 years max.  (No chocolate martinis involved)

I'm in the market for a new one. The old $499 Dell is over 3 years and slowing down horribly.  I figure I'll nip it in the bud and get a new one before I lose everything. 

I love Macs but ever since buying mini-me a Sony, I'm super impressed. That child could ruin a computer in 30 days and her Vaio has been AWESOME.  Especially after Randy told me to put Kaspersky on it.

Any other brands you all have dealt with that have had a great lifespan?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Hankus !!!  We got a new friend !!!! 





Vroom vroom !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

HEY !!!!  Who's messin with my name ???



That sounds kinda, well it sounds sorta, I dunno, perverted??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY !!!!  Who's messin with my name ???
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds kinda, well it sounds sorta, I dunno, perverted??



Has a nice ring to it.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY !!!!  Who's messin with my name ???
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds kinda, well it sounds sorta, I dunno, perverted??


 You got's elected to man, I mean moderate the new kiddie forum....... congrats!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Whatever I've got on this compooter (virus/malware, etc.) is absolutely tickin me off right now. 

I'm workin on it, but no luck yet   

I guess I'll listen to some blues


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY !!!!  Who's messin with my name ???



yeah, tell me about it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever I've got on this compooter (virus/malware, etc.) is absolutely tickin me off right now.
> 
> I'm workin on it, but no luck yet
> 
> I guess I'll listen to some blues


seriously, go to Cnet and check out their stuff!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Theyre on and theyre makin it personal http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6647597#post6647597

I admire my restraint..............so far


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Theyre on and theyre makin it personal http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6647597#post6647597
> 
> I admire my restraint..............so far






Chill bro, me and KB got this one !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Theyre on and theyre makin it personal http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6647597#post6647597
> 
> I admire my restraint..............so far


 lissenherebuster, I'm standin here, hands on my hips, tapppin my foot, if'n you get yourself banned so hep me! 






















I'll laugh my butt off!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever I've got on this compooter (virus/malware, etc.) is absolutely tickin me off right now.
> 
> I'm workin on it, but no luck yet
> 
> I guess I'll listen to some blues



S L E D G E H A M M E R



Hankus said:


> Theyre on and theyre makin it personal http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6647597#post6647597
> 
> I admire my restraint..............so far




Go get em, tiger!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chill bro, me and KB got this one !!!



Im out of it now









(I did pick up 3 new friens today though)



Keebs said:


> lissenherebuster, I'm standin here, hands on my hips, tapppin my foot, if'n you get yourself banned so hep me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks keebs



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Go get em, tiger!



think I'll just go


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs!!!

Best avatar that I have seen yet!

Gotta love cats at a PARTAY!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chill bro, me and KB got this one !!!



i'm on it like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snow storm


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> seriously, go to Cnet and check out their stuff!



Thankya....lemme exhuast all my tools first, see what happens. I'm on my second scan, I've uninstalled suspicious software, etc. That'll be next on my list 



Hankus said:


> Theyre on and theyre makin it personal http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6647597#post6647597
> 
> I admire my restraint..............so far







Hooked On Quack said:


> Chill bro, me and KB got this one !!!



I'll play


----------



## Bowhuntin2liv (Jan 17, 2012)

yep, we are at it again! no.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> i'm on it like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snow storm



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv said:


> yep, we are at it again! no.



Here, you want some more rope???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv said:


> yep, we are at it again! no.






If you're gonna to play in here, you gotta act like you gotta lil sense !!! 



Just a lil !!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Theyre on and theyre makin it personal http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6647597#post6647597
> 
> I admire my restraint..............so far



hmmmm, check the link now


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Here, you want some more rope???



It ain't gonna be long enough


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey folks...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> hmmmm, check the link now



Still broken


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey folks...



Howdy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey folks...






Da Sherriff's in town !!! 


Hiya lil brother !!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey folks...



How are those long faced chickens?

What's up Slip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> It ain't gonna be long enough



Gettin deep!! 



slip said:


> Hey folks...



Theys several targets around if you wanna practice your hawk throwin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv said:


> yep, we are at it again! no.







Poof, there went ANOTHER one of ya'lls threads !!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin deep!!
> 
> 
> 
> Theys several targets around if you wanna practice your hawk throwin


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Howdy





Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Sherriff's in town !!!
> 
> 
> Hiya lil brother !!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> How are those long faced chickens?
> 
> What's up Slip?


They are doing good so far

Not much going on here, just watching TV 


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin deep!!
> 
> 
> 
> Theys several targets around if you wanna practice your hawk throwin


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poof, there went ANOTHER one of ya'lls threads !!



Kinda like the old Don Williams song, Lord, I Hope This Punk Is Banned....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Kinda like the old Don Williams song, Lord, I Hope This Punk Is Banned....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

*Caution*

Preliminary scan results show that malicious or potentially unwanted software might exist on your system. You can review detected items when the scan has completed.

May have somethin here....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Preliminary scan results show that malicious or potentially unwanted software might exist on your system. You can review detected items when the scan has completed.
> 
> May have somethin here....



S L E D G E H A M M E R

I done tol you.....

You listen...... NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keebs!!!
> 
> Best avatar that I have seen yet!
> 
> Gotta love cats at a PARTAY!


 thank ya!



Jeff C. said:


> Preliminary scan results show that malicious or potentially unwanted software might exist on your system. You can review detected items when the scan has completed.
> 
> May have somethin here....





Altamaha Stalker said:


> S L E D G E H A M M E R
> 
> I done tol you.....
> 
> You listen...... NOOOOOOOOOOO


ok, say I side with you on the sledgehammer, YOU gonna buy him the new one??? HHHhmmmmmm???  I didn't think so!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poof, there went ANOTHER one of ya'lls threads !!



OH LAWD what's that under yo name.  Be afraid, BE VERY AFRAID.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> S L E D G E H A M M E R
> 
> I done tol you.....
> 
> You listen...... NOOOOOOOOOOO



x2


be sure to take a video


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thank ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insurance....

I just suggested! Now pipe down, little lady!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD what's that under yo name.  Be afraid, BE VERY AFRAID.


it IS skerry, ain't it?



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Insurance....
> 
> I just suggested! Now pipe down, little lady!


Me??? pipe down?!?!?  oh lawd man, you DON'T know me, do ya?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD what's that under yo name.  Be afraid, BE VERY AFRAID.






Well Mandy, they saw what a fine job I did with Seth, sooooo, I'm in charge of da kiddies now . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

It's lookin good...hasn't done it since this scan got going good


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Mandy, they saw what a fine job I did with Seth, sooooo, I'm in charge of da kiddies now . . .



They have run amok.....

Get the tazer and the tater gun!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Mandy, they saw what a fine job I did with Seth, sooooo, I'm in charge of da kiddies now . . .





Jeff C. said:


> It's lookin good...hasn't done it since this scan got going good


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it IS skerry, ain't it?
> 
> 
> Me??? pipe down?!?!?  oh lawd man, you DON'T know me, do ya?!?!



 Thought that might get a rise out of you!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Mandy, they saw what a fine job I did with Seth, sooooo, I'm in charge of da kiddies now . . .



I think you will make a fine mod! Make sure they brush their teeth!



Jeff C. said:


> It's lookin good...hasn't done it since this scan got going good



Good thing you didn't use the sledgehammer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Thought that might get a rise out of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still on stand-by, just in case


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv said:


> yep, we are at it again! no.





Your point?


----------



## Bowhuntin2liv (Jan 17, 2012)

my point?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv said:


> my point?





Be mindful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Mandy, they saw what a fine job I did with Seth, sooooo, I'm in charge of da kiddies now . . .



Bless their hearts. BLESS EM.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Thought that might get a rise out of you!


OOoohhhhh, you LIKE messin wiff fire, huh?



Nicodemus said:


> Your point?




ok, left over bar-b-q'd cheekun & corn on da cobb, callin my name & a nice little rain to listen to on the tin roof on the porch to listen to while I eat.......... ya'll have a good night!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Your point?





Bowhuntin2liv said:


> my point?



I like points.... Specially these points....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OOoohhhhh, you LIKE messin wiff fire, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rain ain't hit The Big Pine Tree yet! It is coming though, the humidity has shot way up and my knee hurts!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY !!!!  Who's messin with my name ???
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds kinda, well it sounds sorta, I dunno, perverted??


Doesn't sound too far off base to me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Good night Keebs!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Later, folks! I am tired.. gonna hit the hay early!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Later, folks! I am tired.. gonna hit the hay early!



TC, Alatamah


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 17, 2012)

Yall missed me? Ive been gone a day or 2 lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Sho did....where you been??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Yall missed me? Ive been gone a day or 2 lol






Hey man, you still hunting whitetails' ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey man, you still hunting whitetails' ???



Naw....he's a cow trailer now...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey man, you still hunting whitetails' ???


Haven't you been paying attention???.........He's been hunting Heifers to haul around on that trailer!!........Lawd help them starving chilluns in South America!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Haven't you been paying attention???.........He's been hunting Heifers to haul around on that trailer!!........Lawd help them starving chilluns in South America!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it past curfew yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Is it past curfew yet



I'd say!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Haven't you been paying attention???.........He's been hunting Heifers to haul around on that trailer!!........Lawd help them starving chilluns in South America!!






A "Heifer" is a young, unbred cow, I was gonna hook him up with one with a lil experience . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd say!!



cool 



Had to bail earlier or get a bracelet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Is it past curfew yet





The axe has fallen upon one of our misguided "yutz" !! 



I didn't even get a chance to have a lil set down wit 'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> Had to bail earlier or get a bracelet




http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6647974&postcount=695


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The axe has fallen upon one of our misguided "yutz" !!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even get a chance to have a lil set down wit 'em.



Well ya know what they say.................It happens, Specially if ya eat often


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A "Heifer" is a young, unbred cow, I was gonna hook him up with one with a lil experience . . .


So many things I could say at this point!!.........Self Moderation is a virtue!!.............I keep telling myself that!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So many things I could say at this point!!.........Self Moderation is a virtue!!.............I keep telling myself that!!










Go for it !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> (I did pick up 3 new friens today though)



Well technically 2 now 

Sad really, jus me an the twins showin the love to the unwanted


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A "Heifer" is a young, unbred cow, I was gonna hook him up with one with a lil experience . . .



That might be why them auctioneers talk like that


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go for it !!!


Ain't no way you're going to bait me in to that one!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ain't no way you're going to bait me in to that one!!!






Have a few more of these  then take a lil trip to da dark side . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A "Heifer" is a young, unbred cow,



wait wait wait 



How you know an answer to somethin uninvolvin a light/moderate/heavy buzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> wait wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> How you know an answer to somethin uninvolvin a light/moderate/heavy buzz






I dunno ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bowhuntin2liv said:


> yep, we are at it again! no.



who was that masked man?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2012)

scarey ain't it?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???



That you remember anything is a feat to be drank to  



rhbama3 said:


> who was that masked man?



Not sure, but he didn last long. Musta been somethin in the atmosphere that didn agree with the lungs he had


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nite folks.  Got a bad case of broken molar and they prepped it today and I have a tempy crown.  Apparently my tongue did battle with the dentists drill several times and when the Novicaine wore off, the realization was that I lost.   Well maybe tomorrow it'll be feeling better.  Sliced and diced tongue isn't fun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Compooter's been scannin for almost 3:20 hrs, almost 750,00 items


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nite folks.  Got a bad case of broken molar and they prepped it today and I have a tempy crown.  Apparently my tongue did battle with the dentists drill several times and when the Novicaine wore off, the realization was that I lost.   Well maybe tomorrow it'll be feeling better.  Sliced and diced tongue isn't fun!!



Dude that sux 


An thanks fer sendin that earlier. I got skippy on it as of today  Jus hope he brings me a slice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That you remember anything is a feat to be drank to
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but he didn last long. Musta been somethin in the atmosphere that didn agree with the lungs he had






Thank you kind sir !!!   A mind is a turrible thang !




Check out the SOLID green mallard on the "Arkansas" thread !!!   WOW what a mount that's gonna be !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2012)

Cyl...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> who was that masked man?


Poor fellar just couldn't help himself!!



boneboy96 said:


> Nite folks.  Got a bad case of broken molar and they prepped it today and I have a tempy crown.  Apparently my tongue did battle with the dentists drill several times and when the Novicaine wore off, the realization was that I lost.   Well maybe tomorrow it'll be feeling better.  Sliced and diced tongue isn't fun!!


Hope you feel better tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2012)

Nite yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2012)

night, all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2012)

Gnight ya'll, guess I'll ease ova to my recliner and read my book .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gnight ya'll, guess I'll ease ova to my recliner and read my book .



Crank up the loader to make it look good!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2012)

For those of you who know it is hump day although it is a twosday for many of the drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2012)

OK, I have been looking at the dreaded "white screen" for the past 20 minutes now.  I know that 99.9% percent of you have never seen it, but it is a pain in the rear when you want to get up early and catch up on the happenings of the past 24 hours or so and you can't get on this site.  OK, RANT OVER FOR NOW !!!

Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  The rain is currently coming down outside and I know that we need it desperately.   Gobblin, I need some of your good coffee and fast too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I have been looking at the dreaded "white screen" for the past 20 minutes now.  I know that 99.9% percent of you have never seen it, but it is a pain in the rear when you want to get up early and catch up on the happenings of the past 24 hours or so and you can't get on this site.  OK, RANT OVER FOR NOW !!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  The rain is currently coming down outside and I know that we need it desperately.   Gobblin, I need some of your good coffee and fast too.



read back good buddy.

I snuck in right after the white screen of frustration cleared.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

The song "Fade to Black" by the Stones has been going thru my head practically all night ???


I wonder if it's some kind of "sign" ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The song "Fade to Black" by the Stones has been going thru my head practically all night ???
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's some kind of "sign" ???



Well kiddie father I am sure it is your sign.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Quick Mornin drive by....... gonna be a longgggggg day, I am on call for the next 24 hours come on coffee, do your thing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gobblin, you were obviously typing after the white screen finally disappeared and while I was shaking the morning dew off of my lilly.  I know that you are fast on the trigger every morning.

Quack, are you really working this morning or just sitting back in the rain reading your book ???  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For those of you who know it is hump day although it is a twosday for many of the drivelers


good morning sir.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I have been looking at the dreaded "white screen" for the past 20 minutes now.  I know that 99.9% percent of you have never seen it, but it is a pain in the rear when you want to get up early and catch up on the happenings of the past 24 hours or so and you can't get on this site.  OK, RANT OVER FOR NOW !!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  The rain is currently coming down outside and I know that we need it desperately.   Gobblin, I need some of your good coffee and fast too.


happy hump day to you sir.


Hooked On Quack said:


> The song "Fade to Black" by the Stones has been going thru my head practically all night ???
> I wonder if it's some kind of "sign" ???


whats up quack!!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Quick Mornin drive by....... gonna be a longgggggg day, I am on call for the next 24 hours come on coffee, do your thing



ouch! well its better than no work at all right


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mornin to the ijitocracy 

Sure was hard gettin up whilst lissenin to the rain


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Morning, i'm sick, now what did i miss last night


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For those of you who know it is hump day although it is a twosday for many of the drivelers


 Mernin!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I have been looking at the dreaded "white screen" for the past 20 minutes now.  I know that 99.9% percent of you have never seen it, but it is a pain in the rear when you want to get up early and catch up on the happenings of the past 24 hours or so and you can't get on this site.  OK, RANT OVER FOR NOW !!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  The rain is currently coming down outside and I know that we need it desperately.   Gobblin, I need some of your good coffee and fast too.


 And to you too sir!


Hooked On Quack said:


> The song "Fade to Black" by the Stones has been going thru my head practically all night ???
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's some kind of "sign" ???


Hhhhhmmmmmmm


Hankus said:


> Mornin to the ijitocracy
> 
> Sure was hard gettin up whilst lissenin to the rain


 Aaahhh, you made it through, I see.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well kiddie father I am sure it is your sign.




I've NEVER "got" the "message" in songs. 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you were obviously typing after the white screen finally disappeared and while I was shaking the morning dew off of my lilly.  I know that you are fast on the trigger every morning.
> 
> Quack, are you really working this morning or just sitting back in the rain reading your book ???  Inquiring minds want to know.





Er  uhm, Mr. Mike I'm not real sure I wanna hear 'bout yo "lilly" this mornin . . .




mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i'm sick, now what did i miss last night





Nuttin much, one of the juvies got banned.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i'm sick, now what did i miss last night


sick to be back at work or really *SICK*, stay at home kinda sick, we need to know so we'll know how to approach you throughout the day............  Oh and evidently we both missed a banning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sick to be back at work or really *SICK*, stay at home kinda sick, we need to know so we'll know how to approach you throughout the day............  Oh and evidently we both missed a banning!



Who got banded??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Good Moaning Darlin !!!!!   I want some mo of yo pie!!!!   But alas, I've made up my mind to lose some weight!  






I see you down there FFF !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who got banded??


one of the new kidlets, they all look the same to me, so I couldn't tell ya which one it was............ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Moaning Darlin !!!!!   I want some mo of yo pie!!!!   But alas, I've made up my mind to lose some weight!
> 
> I see you down there FFF !!!!


Well, one, once a year shouldn't totally wreck your diet.......... I'll put you down for Christmas this year?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> one of the new kidlets, they all look the same to me, so I couldn't tell ya which one it was............
> 
> Well, one, once a year shouldn't totally wreck your diet.......... I'll put you down for Christmas this year?





Well, I was kinda thankin 3-5 a year, considering Dawn will eat half????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

I see peckerwood (aka "Working2Hunt) down there too!!!!






Bobbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!  What up bro ???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, I was kinda thankin 3-5 a year, considering Dawn will eat half????


 lemme get wiff MizDawn and we'll see what we can do........


Hooked On Quack said:


> I see peckerwood (aka "Working2Hunt) down there too!!!!
> Bobbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!  What up bro ???


 ya scarred him off!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sick to be back at work or really *SICK*, stay at home kinda sick, we need to know so we'll know how to approach you throughout the day............  Oh and evidently we both missed a banning!



throught, sinus,head sick, whole body is tired


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> *throught*, sinus,head sick, whole body is tired


 throat???
 southern boy has jet lag...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Morning y'all...purty day, but soggy!!!

Still got this compooter bug too  Hope to exterminate it soon...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> throat???
> southern boy has jet lag...........





Boy is a fellow Idjit, leave him alone !!


Gotta crash bros' and  sistas . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> throat???
> southern boy has jet lag...........





Jeff C. said:


> Morning y'all...purty day, but soggy!!!
> 
> Still got this compooter bug too  Hope to exterminate it soon...


mornin Jeffro


Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy is a fellow Idjit, leave him alone !!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash bros' and  sistas . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning y'all...purty day, but soggy!!!
> 
> Still got this compooter bug too  Hope to exterminate it soon...


 I'll take soggy, tired of this DRY!!
 Dangit, get that thang cleaned out!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy is a fellow Idjit, leave him alone !!
> Gotta crash bros' and  sistas . . .


 he lefted me allllll last week, I GOTZ to pick at him some, he'll think I don't lub him anymore!
 YOU forgot a phone call...........


mudracing101 said:


> mornin Jeffro


 oh all right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin Jeffro



Mernin Mudro....hope this helps---Mustard 



Keebs said:


> I'll take soggy, tired of this DRY!!
> Dangit, get that thang cleaned out!
> 
> he lefted me allllll last week, I GOTZ to pick at him some, he'll think I don't lub him anymore!
> ...




Runnin smoove, except for grabbing the Ad/other page thing when I open a thread.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Mudro....hope this helps---Mustard
> 
> 
> Runnin smoove, except for grabbing the Ad/other page thing when I open a thread.



 I hope you get it figured out soon, I know it's gotta be aggravating!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, you made it through, I see.............



I jus waited til after curfew an slipped back in. Seems vroom stayed out too late and was locked out 



Keebs said:


> YOU forgot a phone call...........



He wouldn't even take mine


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Howdy y'all!

Just curious, anyone have any experience with this knife? I really, really want one and could carry it IWB pretty easily. A little more easily than my current knives:

http://www.amazon.com/KA-BAR-Enforcement-Straight-Edge-Knife/dp/B001H53QAI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I120QSLYSWZ17Y&colid=2EIMF50ZMZEZB


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I jus waited til after curfew an slipped back in. Seems vroom stayed out too late and was locked out
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't even take mine






Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> Just curious, anyone have any experience with this knife? I really, really want one and could carry it IWB pretty easily. A little more easily than my current knives:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/KA-BAR-Enforc...TF8&coliid=I120QSLYSWZ17Y&colid=2EIMF50ZMZEZB


MY honest opinion?  Check out our own knife makers, I think you'll be more than pleased!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hope you get it figured out soon, I know it's gotta be aggravating!



Yep....I wish BOG would show back up, looky here!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6646298&postcount=586



Hankus said:


> I jus waited til after curfew an slipped back in. Seems vroom stayed out too late and was locked out
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't even take mine



Plus, we provided all the bait and rope necessary....



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!




Hey Shuga


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> Just curious, anyone have any experience with this knife? I really, really want one and could carry it IWB pretty easily. A little more easily than my current knives:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/KA-BAR-Enforcement-Straight-Edge-Knife/dp/B001H53QAI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I120QSLYSWZ17Y&colid=2EIMF50ZMZEZB




Price: 	$32.22 - $10,000.00


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MY honest opinion?  Check out our own knife makers, I think you'll be more than pleased!



Oh yeah. I have several on my list by our knife gurus. This one is a little closer to my current budget. And more readily available 

I was mostly just thinkin' about havin' this cute lil' thing tucked into my belt and under a shirt for those times that I don't need funny looks from idiots.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2012)

hey


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Morning y'all and sorry I feel asleep last night but I been at the salebarn all day Monday and Tuesday I just messed around the house no white tail hunting for me lol waiting on longbeard season


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Y'all gonna have to find me on facebook and follow me on there for the days I don't get on here. Lol


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all gonna have to find me on facebook and follow me on there for the days I don't get on here. Lol



You're gonna have to give us some info via pm if ya want new friends...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

I know its early, but I need a chemical boost. Somebody beer me please


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> hey



Werrrd 



whitetail hunter said:


> Morning y'all and sorry I feel asleep last night but I been at the salebarn all day Monday and Tuesday I just messed around the house no white tail hunting for me lol waiting on longbeard season



We forgive ya this time.....you buy or sell any heifers?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're gonna have to give us some info via pm if ya want new friends...



Or jus use yer injun skillz an track em down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know its early, but I need a chemical boost. Somebody beer me please


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I wish BOG would show back up, looky here!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6646298&postcount=586
> 
> ...


 Maybe he has some answers............ oh, need more rope, please........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Price:     $32.22 - $10,000.00


that's what I was thinking!


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. I have several on my list by our knife gurus. This one is a little closer to my current budget. And more readily available
> 
> I was mostly just thinkin' about havin' this cute lil' thing tucked into my belt and under a shirt for those times that I don't need funny looks from idiots.


What about one of those little neck knives some of them make, they'd slip in your pocket easy and might be around the same price range.......... worth checking into................ OH, check your pm's!


hdm03 said:


> hey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know its early, but I need a chemical boost. Somebody beer me please


Irish Coffee works for me!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Werrrd
> 
> 
> 
> We forgive ya this time.....you buy or sell any heifers?



Sold a heifer weighed 400 got 1.76 a pound


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone who has facebook look me up "brady ward" villarica georgia


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know its early, but I need a chemical boost. Somebody beer me please







Hankus said:


> Or jus use yer injun skillz an track em down



Kinda like you did? 

I'm too lazy for all that today...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Irish Coffee works for me!



That's what it is  I fergot my coffee


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's what I was thinking!
> 
> What about one of those little neck knives some of them make, they'd slip in your pocket easy and might be around the same price range.......... worth checking into................ OH, check your pm's!



The one I want is $32. I dunno how they could go up to 10k. That's  There are two neck knives on my list. And a few others. I need to PM Ted again to ask him some questions. Raleigh got a few Questions not long ago too. I would LOVE one of his knives!

Forgot I had a PM. I canceled it earlier cause I was tryin' ta read sumpin'. 

`


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Maybe he has some answers............ oh, need more rope, please...........
> 
> that's what I was thinking!
> 
> What about one of those little neck knives some of them make, they'd slip in your pocket easy and might be around the same price range.......... worth checking into................ OH, check your pm's!



 



whitetail hunter said:


> Sold a heifer weighed 400 got 1.76 a pound



Good chunk a change!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That's what it is  I fergot my coffee



Yeah well I had mine and it still ain't helped none.  


When it rains like this, it should be a mandatory requirement for everyone to stay home and in bed.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good chunk a change!!!



Yes sir I'm take a bull calve the 20th of feb and start buying


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Anyone who has facebook look me up "brady ward" villarica georgia



Well lord have mercy, I will have to go and do that right now!  I don't want to miss any of your shenanigans. hehehe hahaha


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well lord have mercy, I will have to go and do that right now!  I don't want to miss any of your shenanigans. hehehe hahaha



Hehe u need to I need MORE friends folks don't be shy hahaha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That's what it is  I fergot my coffee





Sugar Plum said:


> The one I want is $32. I dunno how they could go up to 10k. That's  There are two neck knives on my list. And a few others. I need to PM Ted again to ask him some questions. Raleigh got a few Questions not long ago too. I would LOVE one of his knives!
> 
> Forgot I had a PM. I canceled it earlier cause I was tryin' ta read sumpin'.
> 
> `


I don't see 10K neither!
I just need to figure out a bartering system with the knife guys!



Jeff C. said:


>


pm incoming...........


turtlebug said:


> Yeah well I had mine and it still ain't helped none.
> 
> 
> When it rains like this, it should be a mandatory requirement for everyone to stay home and in bed.


 I totally agree wiff ya!
OH, I forgot to tell you about my "SCARE" Sunday!!!! Got back from my morning hunt & couldn't find my *fuzzy* (the little hat you made) I walked the trail Monday to the woods, didn't find it....... reversed course to walk the woods & WHEW, it had dropped outta my pocket right at the horse pen in the woods!  I wuz happy again!


hdm03 said:


> Well lord have mercy, I will have to go and do that right now!  I don't want to miss any of your shenanigans. hehehe hahaha


sweet baby jesus


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I totally agree wiff ya!
> OH, I forgot to tell you about my "SCARE" Sunday!!!! Got back from my morning hunt & couldn't find my *fuzzy* (the little hat you made) I walked the trail Monday to the woods, didn't find it....... reversed course to walk the woods & WHEW, it had dropped outta my pocket right at the horse pen in the woods!  I wuz happy again!





Whew!  

I'd of had to bring my pink crop over and get after you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whew!
> 
> I'd of had to bring my pink crop over and get after you!


 _really_..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Yes sir I'm take a bull calve the 20th of feb and start buying



Sounds like I need to acquire a couple of heifers 



Keebs said:


> I don't see 10K neither!
> I just need to figure out a bartering system with the knife guys!
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> _really_..........



Jaguar stole mine, maybe I need to outright loose it !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't see 10K neither!
> I just need to figure out a bartering system with the knife guys!



If you figure it out, let me know...I wanna trade some stuff too! Hmmm, maybe a BUNCH of pies?? 



turtlebug said:


> Whew!
> 
> I'd of had to bring my pink crop over and get after you!



Well, how _you_ doin'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whew!
> 
> I'd of had to bring my pink crop over and get after you!



thinking....thinking....thinking....okay, got it. 


Justified got off to a great start last night. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2012)

oh gosh... i be tired ta def. in the sack at 11m and feet on da floor at 3 fowdy 5 dis mownan... help me lawd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

BOG...were you serious about this??

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6646298&postcount=586


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If you figure it out, let me know...I wanna trade some stuff too! Hmmm, maybe a BUNCH of pies??
> Well, how _you_ doin'?


pies, relish, jelly, jam............. I really think they need to work with us, don't you?


rhbama3 said:


> thinking....thinking....thinking....okay, got it.
> 
> 
> Justified got off to a great start last night. Can't wait to see what happens!





blood on the ground said:


> oh gosh... i be tired ta def. in the sack at 11m and feet on da floor at 3 fowdy 5 dis mownan... help me lawd


you shoulda got to bed earlier........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> BOG...were you serious about this??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6646298&postcount=586



yes sir i am. it started off very sporadic and now its every day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2012)

you shoulda got to bed earlier........ [/QUOTE]

well i coach a feeder team for the highschool my son will attend and our baseball practice can run long some nights.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes sir i am. it started off very sporadic and now its every day.



Have you erased all your cookies and browsing history lately? I would do that first and then run your anti-adware.

I had something similar on a different site. There was a popup ad for Regions Bank that all you had to do was roll your cursor over( not click on it) and it would take you there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you shoulda got to bed earlier........



well i coach a feeder team for the highschool my son will attend and our baseball practice can run long some nights.[/quote]
 well now, then THAT is acceptable....... just get caught up tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you erased all your cookies and browsing history lately? I would do that first and then run your anti-adware.
> 
> I had something similar on a different site. There was a popup ad for Regions Bank that all you had to do was roll your cursor over( not click on it) and it would take you there.



yes sir i did that, and on top of that its a new computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes sir i am. it started off very sporadic and now its every day.







rhbama3 said:


> Have you erased all your cookies and browsing history lately? I would do that first and then run your anti-adware.
> 
> I had something similar on a different site. There was a popup ad for Regions Bank that all you had to do was roll your cursor over( not click on it) and it would take you there.




Yep....exactly how mine started, and then went to about everytime I opened a thread.

 May have taken care of my issue now. I cleaned everything up, and so far it hasn't happened again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Guess I've got some more cleanin to do....just did it again!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I've got some more cleanin to do....just did it again!


 dangit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dangit!



Ok..deleted some more stuff, see what happens!! So far so good


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok..deleted some more stuff, see what happens!! So far so good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Aight...gonna get a few things done round here


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Speaking of computers and all things computer....
> 
> I've decided that the life of a computer hard drive for me is 3 years max.  (No chocolate martinis involved)
> 
> ...



I have multiple laptops and desktops in my house, but my macbook is my favorite. It never gives me any trouble and it always works. Plus I don't have to worry about viruses and such. I would recommend one if you don't mind the price.  



Jeff C. said:


> Morning y'all...purty day, but soggy!!!
> 
> Still got this compooter bug too  Hope to exterminate it soon...



What kind of bug you got?



Jeff C. said:


> Guess I've got some more cleanin to do....just did it again!



Jeff, PM me your number if you want me to help you. I deal with these kinds of issues on a daily basis.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2012)

ya no 800 and sumthin post and i cant recall seein the word MUSTARD one time.......what up wifdat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya no 800 and sumthin post and i cant recall seein the word MUSTARD one time.......what up wifdat




http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6648748&postcount=764




Ok...gotta couple chores done


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

huh, i aint got nuttin to say


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya no 800 and sumthin post and i cant recall seein the word MUSTARD one time.......what up wifdat





Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6648748&postcount=764
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 idjits


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> huh, i aint got nuttin to say


 yep, you're sick, go home, take some Nyquil & go to bed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I have multiple laptops and desktops in my house, but my macbook is my favorite. It never gives me any trouble and it always works. Plus I don't have to worry about viruses and such. I would recommend one if you don't mind the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do...if it keeps it up, for now it appears to be resolved.
I've run several different scans, deleted cookies, browser history, temporary internet files, etc. Let me give it a little time before I bug you with it, thanks man!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> huh, i aint got nuttin to say





Keebs said:


> yep, you're sick, go home, take some Mustard & go to bed!



Good advice


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, you're sick, go home, take some Nyquil & go to bed!



Took some Nyquil last night, might make a super duper Tody for tonight. Think my bedtime today will be about 6:30. You know those people that when they get sick they turn into big babys that only whine and get on your nerves? Well thats what my wifey says i am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> idjits



Surprise surprise surprise


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good advice



I wonder how lemon, mustard  and strong shot of whiskey will do fer a cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I wonder how lemon,  a strong shot of mustard and whiskey will do fer a cold



Fixed it fer ya...ain't but one way to find out. Get well, bro.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good advice


 ya'll worse than a dog on a bone, I swaunee!


mudracing101 said:


> Took some Nyquil last night, might make a super duper Tody for tonight. Think my bedtime today will be about 6:30. You know those people that when they get sick they turn into big babys that only whine and get on your nerves? Well thats what my wifey says i am


 *MOST* men are!
Seriously, whiskey straight and straight to bed, no fan, under the covers and you'll sweat it out.............. hot toddy, whiskey, lemon & honey........... if you HAVE to do the mustard, at least use Grey Poupon!


Jeff C. said:


> Surprise surprise surprise


I lubs you toooooooooo!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I wonder how lemon, mustard  and strong shot of whiskey will do fer a cold





Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya...ain't but one way to find out. Get well, bro.


again, dogs on a bone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll worse than a dog on a bone, I swaunee!
> 
> *MOST* men are!
> Seriously, whiskey straight and straight to bed, no fan, under the covers and you'll sweat it out.............. hot toddy, whiskey, lemon & honey........... if you HAVE to do the mustard, at least use Grey Poupon!
> ...



You lucky.....I ain't sayin nuttin bout a dog on a bone or dat avatar. Self moderatin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You lucky.....I ain't sayin nuttin bout a dog on a bone or dat avatar. Self moderatin


 you lubs me toooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you lubs me toooooooooooooo!!!!




Mmmm hmm...where's ya broomstick??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmm hmm...where's ya broomstick??


 in da corner, why, ya wanna use it tonight??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> in da corner, why, ya wanna use it tonight??



Sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2012)

Howdy...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure


 ok, but go easy on her, and clean her back up when your done, no chocolate capri sun martini's like the last time!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Drinkin will commence without me tonite  I got inventory the rest of the week. My happy hour won't be til post8pm


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


 just in time............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin will commence without me tonite  I got inventory the rest of the week. My happy hour won't be til post8pm


 delayed not stopped!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

_*MUD???????*_


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Rekon any of us'll git that knife


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*MUD???????*_



I got it on the hoss


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon any of us'll git that knife


 how'd you find out about that?!?

I guess I better go pick Mud up, poor boy can't find his way outta a wet paper bag ...................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just in time............





What is your avatar doin`? Fannin` gnats??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*MUD???????*_


I'm ready


Hankus said:


> Rekon any of us'll git that knife



 It would be nice


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


Hello Brother NIc  


Keebs said:


> ok, but go easy on her, and clean her back up when your done, no chocolate capri sun martini's like the last time!





Hankus said:


> Drinkin will commence without me tonite  I got inventory the rest of the week. My happy hour won't be til post8pm



Sorry Brother. I got two for you.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Brother NIc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made me think...........Capri Sun an Rich&Rare......gawd I'm a cheap drinker


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Sho is a lot of heat in here...


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

slip said:


>



Howdy Slip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> in da corner, why, ya wanna use it tonight??



Not right now, but properly placed it might help you lift off  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure



I'll wait 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



How do, Nic? 



Hankus said:


> Drinkin will commence without me tonite  I got inventory the rest of the week. My happy hour won't be til post8pm



I'll start early, so as not to fall too far behind ya then  



Hankus said:


> Rekon any of us'll git that knife



 Nobody tells me nuttin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sho is a lot of heat in here...



 

Like moths to a flame!~


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Like moths to a flame!~



Howdy Bob!!! How's the sore tongue and toof??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hi



 What up??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Bob!!! How's the sore tongue and toof??



Sore is a mild term.  Crown came off today so I had to burn 4 hours personal time so I could be at the dentists office before 5.  Darn near hit the cealing when they put it back on!     Now it's fine.  Gonna take Sue out for dinner and see how it holds up.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sore is a mild term.  Crown came off today so I had to burn 4 hours personal time so I could be at the dentists office before 5.  Darn near hit the cealing when they put it back on!     Now it's fine.  Gonna take Sue out for dinner and see how it holds up.



I hate going to the dentist when they break out the power tools 

Hope you feel better Bob


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What up??



Absolutely nothing 
Slow day.



boneboy96 said:


> Sore is a mild term.  Crown came off today so I had to burn 4 hours personal time so I could be at the dentists office before 5.  Darn near hit the cealing when they put it back on!     Now it's fine.  Gonna take Sue out for dinner and see how it holds up.



Hope you get to feeling better 



Les Miles said:


> I hate going to the dentist when they break out the power tools
> 
> Hope you feel better Bob



i don't think i've ever been when they ain't broke out some kind of buzz saw, or dremel, or x-ray machine, or hammer.....

I swear, you make ONE little joke about trying to bite off a car fender and everybody starts freaking out 
I tell ya, folks these days have got no sense of humor


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Evening, people.
Man, this week is snowballing bad at work.
Les, you'd think there was a full moon or something in the Sports Forum. What's got everybody so bowed up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

<< Chili dogs with onions and bread and butter pickle slices


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> << Chili dogs with onions and bread and butter pickle slices



Sounds tasty. The little woman made BBQ Cheeken in the oven, turnip greens, blackeyed peas and baked taters. Time for a nap now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds tasty. The little woman made BBQ Cheeken in the oven, turnip greens, blackeyed peas and baked taters. Time for a nap now...



You win. 
Bubbette forgot onion, so i had to re-hydrate some minced onion. It's okay, but just not the same without a real vidalia onion chopped up.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

I like bacon


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon



You do realize you ain't alone with that, right?
Bacon goes good with everything......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You win.
> Bubbette forgot onion, so i had to re-hydrate some minced onion. It's okay, but just not the same without a real vidalia onion chopped up.



Abbey had lessons today so I took the easy way out. Shake-N-Bake yardbird, suicide taters and lima beans. 

It was purdy good for fast food.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like Bama



We know, we know.... we see the avatar.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You do realize you ain't alone with that, right?
> Bacon goes good with everything......



Sho nuff 



turtlebug said:


> We know, we know.... we see the avatar.



Bad Bug


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> We know, we know.... we see the avatar.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I hate going to the dentist when they break out the power tools
> 
> Hope you feel better Bob





Kendallbearden said:


> Absolutely nothing
> Slow day.
> 
> 
> ...



Just got back from the dentist and then out to dinner.   I must say, I do feel better!     Not sure how I'll feel in the morning, but for now I feel


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bad Bug




Heh Hehe

I made a funny...


at your expense.       







rhbama3 said:


>




Hi there Crimson Hawtness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon



Bacon RULES!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Just got back from the dentist and then out to dinner.   I must say, I do feel better!     Not sure how I'll feel in the morning, but for now I feel



Did you drool your drink all down your chin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon



I like Les Miles   

I believe he has solved my compooter issues 

Lookin good so far!!! Thanks, Randy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heh Hehe
> 
> I made a funny...
> 
> ...



Hello, purty lady! 
Where Fishbro is? I had an eph...epif...epipa... idea last night about the L road foodplot. Want to see what he thinks about a ladder stand move.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I like Les Miles
> 
> I believe he has solved my compooter issues
> 
> Lookin good so far!!! Thanks, Randy



what was the answer to getting rid of the zombie cursor sending you to gevalia?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm just dropping in to check what condition my condition is in.......

Howdy folks!

Long day at work. At least we hit the short rows today.

Gonna try and bust a yote or two on the land I hunt this weekend if my buddy can borrow a Fox Pro from a buddy of his...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I'm just dropping in to check what condition my condition is in.......
> 
> Howdy folks!
> 
> ...



Good luck with the yotes...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

jeff c. said:


> i like les miles
> 
> I believe he has solved my compooter issues
> 
> Lookin good so far!!! Thanks, randy





rhbama3 said:


> what was the answer to getting rid of the zombie cursor sending you to gevalia?



s l e d g e h a m m e r?!!?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with the yotes...



Thanks! My turkeys did not gobble much on the ground last year, and I have seen the yote/fox/dog tracks.. think I have a predator problem. Hope to resolve it!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what was the answer to getting rid of the zombie cursor sending you to gevalia?



Can't tell ya, it's cajun brotherhood secret


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

and...the....forum....slowdown....has....begun. BBL after the database errors go away for the evening.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can't tell ya, it's cajun brotherhood secret



Maybe the Saints and Tigers need in on it!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Maybe the Saints and Tigers need in on it!



That ain't funny!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> and...the....forum....slowdown....has....begun. BBL after the database errors go away for the evening.



BBL? I know the forum slows down sometimes... takes forever for a page to load. Sometimes I close out and flush all my temp files, but still loads slow....

?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That ain't funny!



I feel your pain. We have Mike Bobo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Less than 11 hrs to go !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 11 hrs to go !!!



Until?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Until?






Quittin time !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quittin time !!!



I will drink to that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what was the answer to getting rid of the zombie cursor sending you to gevalia?



He's a cookie monster, heck I don't know....check dis, check dat, go here and check dat 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> s l e d g e h a m m e r?!!?



Sorta!!! 



Les Miles said:


> Can't tell ya, it's cajun brotherhood secret



 




Les Miles said:


> That ain't funny!



X2 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 11 hrs to go !!!



Hang tight...big boy!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a cookie monster, heck I don't know....check dis, check dat, go here and check dat



Dats right...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I will drink to that!



Who's alter are you?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who's alter are you?



Mine?????

To borrow a phrase from Kwack's Kids....

Huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> BBL? I know the forum slows down sometimes... takes forever for a page to load. Sometimes I close out and flush all my temp files, but still loads slow....
> 
> ?



Be Back Later.
The forum slowdown has nothing to do with your personal computer. I don't even remember what the Mod Squad Gods said was the cause anymore. It used to be blamed on the number of users on at one time but the slowdowns happen randomly.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Be Back Later.
> The forum slowdown has nothing to do with your personal computer. I don't even remember what the Mod Squad Gods said was the cause anymore. It used to be blamed on the number of users on at one time but the slowdowns happen randomly.



10-4! Thank you! I was thinking I has some sort of exotic computer virus or something! Was waiting on the blue screen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Where id erybody??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where id erybody??



Sorry. The girls are watching American idol so i decided to shoot the Luftwaffe down again on a computer game.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where id erybody??



Lurking around waiting on the idjits and Quack's young'uns to show up.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where id erybody??



No idea. Is jersey shore on or something?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. The girls are watching American idol so i decided to shoot the Luftwaffe down again on a computer game.



Spitfire, Hurricane, or P-51???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a cookie monster, heck I don't know....check dis, check dat, go here and check dat


Was Boudreaux
and Thibodeaux with him??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> No idea. Is jersey shore on or something?



One of the worst things to happen to this country!

Why could ANYBODY want to be like that bunch of dirtbag degenerates?

I will never understand the fascination with that or the Crapdashians .....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Rum and coke. Me likey.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Was Boudreaux
> and Thibodeaux with him??



Ever listen to John Boy and Billy?

Could be the dirty tree and dirty tree guy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. The girls are watching American idol so i decided to shoot the Luftwaffe down again on a computer game.



Same here...I stuck the earphones in and cranked up some blues 



Les Miles said:


> Lurking around waiting on the idjits and Quack's young'uns to show up.



  They prolly lurkin too!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rum and coke. Me likey.



Good stuff! Cheers!


Rum is good for what ails ya!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> One of the worst things to happen to this country!
> 
> Why could ANYBODY want to be like that bunch of dirtbag degenerates?
> 
> I will never understand the fascination with that or the Crapdashians .....



meeeeee either 

All the teenage girls these days want to be just like snookie.....and what the heck is a "snookie" anyway? Anybody know? I believe she would be on my list of people NOT to be like, not the other way around. Young uns these days


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good stuff! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Rum is good for what ails ya!



It sho 'nuff is! I gots the warm an' fuzzies goin' on...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna log off and go listen to some Justin Bieber on my iPod


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Spitfire, Hurricane, or P-51???



P-51 for air to air, and i like the P-47 for air to ground attacks. As long as i'm not outnumbered against Fw-190's i can usually survive with the P-51's maneuverability.
It's an awesome game called Janes WW2 Fighters. It's an old window98 game but i was thrilled to see that it works on Windows 7.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rum and coke. Me likey.


Rum, and Sprite is pretty good too!!...........Just sayin!!


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2012)

So ... dad tells me that with the new chickens, in the winter if their head (feather'd afro) gets wet, it has to be blow dried or they will get sick.



Yeah, im not blow drying a chickens afro ...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I guess I'm gonna log off and go listen to some Justin Bieber on my iPod



that doesn't surprise me. I pictured you as the type to have beiber fever


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rum, and Sprite is pretty good too!!...........Just sayin!!



Pepsi throwback works good as well 



slip said:


> So ... dad tells me that with the new chickens, in the winter if their head (feather'd afro) gets wet, it has to be blow dried or they will get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, im not blow drying a chickens afro ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Ever listen to John Boy and Billy?
> 
> Could be the dirty tree and dirty tree guy!



Mebbe!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

slip said:


> So ... dad tells me that with the new chickens, in the winter if their head (feather'd afro) gets wet, it has to be blow dried or they will get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, im not blow drying a chickens afro ...



They'd do it for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I guess I'm gonna log off and go listen to some Justin Bieber on my iPod



off the meds again, huh? tsk, tsk....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> meeeeee either
> 
> All the teenage girls these days want to be just like snookie.....and what the heck is a "snookie" anyway? Anybody know? I believe she would be on my list of people NOT to be like, not the other way around. Young uns these days



She is a lil tramp with a lot of attitude (yes, I have watched a show or two trying to figure it out)!  I have no clue why the girls would want to emulate her. I bet she will make sombody a fine ex-wife someday soon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> They'd do it for you.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> that doesn't surprise me. I pictured you as the type to have beiber fever



It's okay Kendall... I won't tell anyone about your huge crush on American Idols Adam Lambert 
.
.
.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2012)

slip said:


> So ... dad tells me that with the new chickens, in the winter if their head (feather'd afro) gets wet, it has to be blow dried or they will get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, im not blow drying a chickens afro ...





Put that tomahawk to good use...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It sho 'nuff is! I gots the warm an' fuzzies goin' on...



Rum has the capabilities to do that!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rum, and Sprite is pretty good too!!...........Just sayin!!



Yep, specially spice rum!



slip said:


> So ... dad tells me that with the new chickens, in the winter if their head (feather'd afro) gets wet, it has to be blow dried or they will get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, im not blow drying a chickens afro ...



Oh, come on! Be a responsible chicken owner!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mebbe!!







rhbama3 said:


> off the meds again, huh? tsk, tsk....



Beiber fever needs a new set of meds on its' own!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's okay Kendall... I won't tell anyone about your huge crush on American Idols Adam Lambert
> .
> .
> .



Ack!!! My eyes!! What is wrong with that girly man???



Nicodemus said:


> Put that tomahawk to good use...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

I like s nookie


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Put that tomahawk to good use...



LOL! Chicken and dumplings to follow...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> She is a lil tramp with a lot of attitude (yes, I have watched a show or two trying to figure it out)!  I have no clue why the girls would want to emulate her. I bet she will make sombody a fine ex-wife someday soon!



Exactly. And now all of the sudden you're not cool unless you're airheaded and ditzy like her. I just don't get it 

Maybe some of our resident young uns can weigh in and help shed some light on the subject 



Les Miles said:


> It's okay Kendall... I won't tell anyone about your huge crush on American Idols Adam Lambert
> .
> .
> .




Last I heard he wasn't even a singer anymore. He was trying out as a replacement for the new starting quarterback for LSU. I must say....it's a heck of an improvment


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pepsi throwback works good as well


Thats what i said. 


rhbama3 said:


> They'd do it for you.


I can tend to my own 'fro just fine, thank you.




Nicodemus said:


> Put that tomahawk to good use...



I really would love to, but mom would skip the scalping and just kill me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's okay Kendall... I won't tell anyone about your huge crush on American Idols Adam Lambert
> .
> .
> .


Oh lawd, what is that THING? 


Sugar Plum said:


> Ack!!! My eyes!! What is wrong with that girly man???



Thats a DUDE?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, what is that THING?
> 
> 
> Thats a DUDE?



Yep. At least, I think he is....but i'm pretty sure he wishes he was born a girl


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 18, 2012)

slip said:


> So ... dad tells me that with the new chickens, in the winter if their head (feather'd afro) gets wet, it has to be blow dried or they will get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, im not blow drying a chickens afro ...



Knit them some little chicken head sized stocking caps.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2012)

I ain`t laffed this much in 30 years!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. At least, I think he is....but i'm pretty sure he wishes he was born a girl


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t laffed this much in 30 years!!



Quick, 243Savage, lock this account down before any damage can be done.


Now who are you and what have you done with Nick?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. At least, I think he is....but i'm pretty sure he wishes he was born a girl



Not that there is anything wrong with that.....













Never mind. Thats just wrong in so many ways.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Knit them some little chicken head sized stocking caps.



That is the best idea I have heard all day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Quick, 243Savage, lock this account down before any damage can be done.
> 
> 
> Now who are you and what have you done with Nick?



I was laughing too, but it was because of Bonny's new line under his screen name.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Y'all folks didn do too good of a job looking me up on facebook lol


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. At least, I think he is....but i'm pretty sure he wishes he was born a girl





I think he has made the transforamtion along the way


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Knit them some little chicken head sized stocking caps.



I know just the Thwackbabe to do it too!
 Hey Bugsy!
Got an order for 3 polish chicken beanies! Extra fluffy please....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like Elvis in drag


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all folks didn do too good of a job looking me up on facebook lol



#1. I don't facebook. Sorry dude.

#2. Do you like the Kardashians, the Jersey Shore Crew, and Adam Lambert?

We need to know...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all folks didn do too good of a job looking me up on facebook lol



Whatsurnameagain? Sorry....too lazy to look back a million posts....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all folks didn do too good of a job looking me up on facebook lol



What is this "facebook" of which you speak?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like Elvis in drag



Dang sure does! Didn't notice it until you said it!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> #1. I don't facebook. Sorry dude.
> 
> #2. Do you like the Kardashians, the Jersey Shore Crew, and Adam Lambert?
> 
> We need to know...


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What is this "facebook" of which you speak?



Ask Nic, he can tell you all about it ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know just the Thwackbabe to do it too!
> Hey Bugsy!
> Got an order for 3 polish chicken beanies! Extra fluffy please....



Sorry, I'm busy being harrassed by some idjit that thinks I've violated a HIPPA code and is irritating me.  


Dang. Just dang.    


And I was almost asleep til my little PM bell went off. Now I'm just ticked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, I'm busy being harrassed by some idjit that thinks I've violated a HIPPA code and is irritating me.
> 
> 
> Dang. Just dang.
> ...



as long as names, places, diagnosis, and  dates were not used, its not a HIPPA violation. 
What are we talking about?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, I'm busy being harrassed by some idjit that thinks I've violated a HIPPA code and is irritating me.
> 
> 
> Dang. Just dang.
> ...



Sounds to me like we need to take someone on a one-way snipe hunt in one of Nic's swamps


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Y'all folks didn do too good of a job looking me up on facebook lol





Altamaha Stalker said:


> #1. I don't facebook. Sorry dude.
> 
> #2. Do you like the Kardashians, the Jersey Shore Crew, and Adam Lambert?
> 
> We need to know...





rhbama3 said:


> What is this "facebook" of which you speak?



X3...sorry lil buddy, I just don't mess with it no more, too many family members on it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> as long as names, places, diagnosis, and  dates were not used, its not a HIPPA violation.
> What are we talking about?



Funny elvis impostors, chicken heads, er...fuzzy chicken heads, and rum.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> as long as names, places, diagnosis, and  dates were not used, its not a HIPPA violation.
> What are we talking about?



"Charges Dropped" thread here in the Campfire.

Dude's PM was a little off the wall.  

I'm going to sleep. Got enough crap to deal with without some jerk from this place messing with my zzzzzzzz's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> "Charges Dropped" thread here in the Campfire.
> 
> Dude's PM was a little off the wall.
> 
> I'm going to sleep. Got enough crap to deal with without some jerk from this place messing with my zzzzzzzz's.



sleep tight, dear.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

gotta get up early, so i'm out too. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Funny elvis impostors, chicken heads, er...fuzzy chicken heads, and rum.



Step...away...from...the...rum.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Night Bugsy and Bammers~


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

altamaha stalker said:


> step...away...from...the...rum.....:d



no!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, this one took off in a hurry.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Night TBug and Robert 

Hey SP, who is that standing in the back of yo truck?

Is she holding a cat?

And what is the dog looking at???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, this one took off in a hurry.



Hiyya!



Les Miles said:


> Night TBug and Robert
> 
> Hey SP, who is that standing in the back of yo truck?
> 
> ...



That's Hayley, my mini twin. She's holding her first squirrel ever (fox squirrel- big as a dang cat!) and Versie is lookin at another squirrel in the tree behind me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> no!


Don't listen to these Idjits!!!..........That is why they make Advil!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I am an Idjit!!!..........That is why I make Kendall look like a genius!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Br





Sugar Plum said:


> Whatsurnameagain? Sorry....too lazy to look back a million posts....


Brady ward villa rica ga lol


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't listen to these Idjits!!!..........That is why they make Advil!!



 Already took some! 

Hey whitetail hunter- I can't find ya on FB....might have something to do with my current condition. Look me up Cortney Brown, Forsyth. My profile pic is the same as my avatar here.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh and NOOOOO I don't like either one of them adam or jers shores.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> BrBrady ward villa rica ga lol



Are you kin to the Brady Bunch???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2012)

4




  Evening Ya'll!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh and NOOOOO I don't like either one of them adam or jers shores.



I bet you luvs you some Justin Bieber though don't cha???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> BrBrady ward villa rica ga lol





Les Miles said:


> Are you kin to the Brady Bunch???






I dunno, bbut he ssseems to hhhave aaa sssslight ssstutter . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh and NOOOOO I don't like either one of them adam or jers shores.



Thank you! Welcome to the campfire!

I'm going to bed. Nighty nite folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Elaine


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, this one took off in a hurry.



Sho did...bout gone! 



whitetail hunter said:


> Oh and NOOOOO I don't like either one of them adam or jers shores.



Waht took you so long?? 



Tag-a-long said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey hey hey...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Guess i'd better head out now too. My letters are movin' around on the lap lap lappy. Nighty Night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, bbut he ssseems to hhhave aaa sssslight ssstutter . . .



Dang it boyy...I let him slide on that!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya neighbor !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Dang it boyy...I let him slide on that!!!





I dddidn't . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Elaine



Perry



Jeff C. said:


> Sho did...bout gone!
> 
> Waht took you so long??
> 
> hey hey hey...



Jeffro!  

Looks like I got here just in time to shut the place down!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 18, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hey and show a little love before turning in for the night.  

You all have been busy today.  I believe this morning there were only 13 pages.  I don't think I am ever going to be able to keep up with what's going on around here.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Perry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all watch out! 

Quack's gonna do his pole dance soon. He back stage lathering up with butter right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Thank you! Welcome to the campfire!
> 
> I'm going to bed. Nighty nite folks!





Sugar Plum said:


> Guess i'd better head out now too. My letters are movin' around on the lap lap lappy. Nighty Night!



Good night y'all!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya neighbor !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Tag-a-long said:


> Perry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not quite!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya neighbor !!!
> 
> 
> I dddidn't . . .



Psst!  You was 'sposed ask 4 what!!



Les Miles said:


> Y'all watch out!
> 
> Quack's gonna do his pole dance soon. He back stage lathering up with butter right now.



Hey man.... lemme hold a dolla!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all watch out!
> 
> Quack's gonna do his pole dance soon. He back stage lathering up with butter right now.






Ohhhhhh yeahhhhhh baybay !!! 



Gettin ready to shake my  !!!!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

yes I am the brady bunch one and only hehehe and no justin dipstick is a dipstick lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just stopping by to say hey and show a little love before turning in for the night.
> 
> You all have been busy today.  I believe this morning there were only 13 pages.  I don't think I am ever going to be able to keep up with what's going on around here.



You won't be the only one  Have a good night FFF....



Tag-a-long said:


> Psst!  You was 'sposed ask 4 what!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man.... lemme hold a dolla!



I let that one slide too


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 18, 2012)

Night y'all hope y'all sleep good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Psst!  You was 'sposed ask 4 what!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man.... lemme hold a dolla!






Ohhhhh.




4 what Elaine ???



You don't need no dolla, free table dances for YOU !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Night y'all hope y'all sleep good



Take it ez on dem heif...gals, whitetail.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Later peeps


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You won't be the only one  Have a good night FFF....
> 
> 
> 
> I let that one slide too







whitetail hunter said:


> Night y'all hope y'all sleep good



Yeah that's prolly best ... Quack's dancin' ain't for the young .... or folks with pace makers or heart conditions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later peeps




Later dude!!  



Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah that's prolly best ... Quack's dancin' ain't for the young .... or folks with pace makers or heart conditions.



I saw that lil 4 and thought


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAYS  Dude ... 4 days til my little black baby is scheduled to arrive!!    And in about 45 minutes it'll be 3!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> DAAAAAYS  Dude ... 4 days til my little black baby is scheduled to arrive!!    And in about 45 minutes it'll be 3!!!






Yeahhhhhhhhh !!!! 






You gonna get a male, or female ???




I've got a really good name that will fit either . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> DAAAAAYS  Dude ... 4 days til my little black baby is scheduled to arrive!!    And in about 45 minutes it'll be 3!!!



I started to ask you when the pup was arrivin...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

7-10 shift sux


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 7-10 shift sux



Well, this is the least I can do


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah that's prolly best ... Quack's dancin' ain't for the young .... or folks with pace makers or heart conditions.



or good vision


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 7-10 shift sux





That OT will look good on your next check !!!




Go ahead and start a new thread nephew, this one's bout toast !!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhh !!!!
> 
> You gonna get a male, or female ???
> 
> I've got a really good name that will fit either . . .



Male

Lemmee guess .... Doo-Doo??  You know you're killin' me right?  I can see the hunt test going something like this: 

Marshall:  Dog to the line
Judge:  Dog #
Elaine: Dog #26
Judge: Name?
Elaine: Doo-Doo
Judge: Pardon?
Elaine: DOO-DOO!
Judge: Doo-Doo??
Elaine: Yessir - don't ask!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Start 'er up, Hank...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Catchem up with y'all later


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, this is the least I can do



thanks 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That OT will look good on your next check !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wont get to OT on this job 



Jeff C. said:


> Start 'er up, Hank...



I'm a closer, not a starter


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

i gave up and just started the durn thing myself


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Git!


----------

